# Shop tool Swap 2021



## Keebler1

Fellow Lumberjocks, It's time for the next swap.
A shop tool swap

Note: This swap is in no way officially sponsored by, run by, or otherwise tied to "LumberJocks" as a company or organization, or to any of the parent or sibling holdings thereof. It is simply run by those of us who participate on LumberJocks.
If you have not participated in one of our LumberJocks Shop Made Swaps before, Welcome! It's relatively simple; each participant makes their swap item(s) and will get a name and address via e-mail after the "progress picture" deadline to where they will be mailing their entry. Postage is to be paid by the sender. The LumberJock who you're shipping to, as well as the one who is shipping to you, will be selected randomly. Unless there are special circumstances - like the need for international shipping - I will not influence who anyone is paired with. Rules for this swap
- Teaser shots are allowed, but please do not post full in-progress or finished pictures until after the reveal date. Remember we want everyone to be surprised when they receive their package! - A progress pic (sent to me) will be required NO LATER THAN the due date listed near the end of this post. The progress pic needs to show that you've put sufficient time and work into the project to be able to complete it by the ship date. Anyone who doesn't e-mail me a progress pic or let me know why they haven't by 11:59 pm EST on the due date will be dropped from the list of participants. What we're making
We're making shop tools. This can be anything you use in the shop for your woodworking. If you do metal work as well those tools work also. F.E. but not limited to screwdrivers, marking guages, layout tools, mallets or anything you want to make. Use any materials you would like.
Bonus items
Bonus Items are completely optional and are not in any way required or expected. Bonus items do not have to be related to the swap theme, or even woodworking for that matter. Nobody's expecting anything other than swap items though, so don't feel any obligation whatsoever to add anything extra. How to sign up
Post below letting me know that you are in and then send an e-mail to [email protected] containing ALL of the following information: 
- LumberJocks Username 
- Real Name 
- Email address 
- Shipping Address, including country
 - Let me know if you are not willing to ship internationally (so I can make sure I pair any non-US participants accordingly) I will be keeping a list of confirmed participants below that I will update periodically. If you don't see your name on the list within a day or two of e-mailing me, shoot me another e-mail or PM so I don't miss anybody.
Progress pictures will also be sent to the above e-mail address no later than the due date given below. Your recipient's name and address will be sent to you from the same e-mail address so make sure it's not caught by your spam filter. 
Important dates
In order to participate, you need to adhere to the dates below. Failure to do so will result in you getting dropped from the swap. If you can't make the progress picture or ship dates, please make sure to notify me immediately 
Register for swap, please register by: 10/1/21
Progress picture, please send by: 10/18/21
Ship date, please ship by: 11/12/21
Reveal date: 11/22/21
No final pics until this date. Let the recipient post a pic or two before the sender posts their "formal" pics and project entry. We may reveal earlier if everyone has received their package before the reveal date.  Other Stuff:
When you post your projects, use the tag "shop tool swap 2021" so we can all easily find the projects in one spot.
This is a collaborative learning experience for all of us so make use of this forum thread to share knowledge and ideas as well asking questions and getting advice. These swaps are about the journey more than the destination! 
Notice, in order to participate in a swap you must be a member in good standing in the lumberjocks community. The moderator can not be expected to, and will not act as a go between for banned or blocked members
Credit for most of this goes to Dave P

Basic Details

Participants
Keebler1 P S
TherealSteven P R
DaveP P S R
Eric P S R


----------



## EricFai

Keebler, so no particular shop tool, anything goes. This could be good, just need to figure out what a can put together quickly.


----------



## pottz

dang keebs let me catch my breath and finish my beer first-lol.ill have to think about this one though with holidays coming and what i need to get done, i may not make this one.


----------



## Keebler1

Pottz thats why its a tool swap can be fairly simple and quick if need be. Hope you will hang around even if you dont join in though


----------



## pottz

> Pottz thats why its a tool swap can be fairly simple and quick if need be. Hope you will hang around even if you dont join in though
> 
> - Keebler1


oh yeah no matter what ill be with you.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks for setting it up, Keebs! I'm watching. Will probably join in, but I need to make a little progress on two other projects for around the house (both need to be wrapped up by Christmas) before I pull the trigger.


----------



## doubleG469

Hmm, not much of a tool maker, unless you're a turner then I have some cool tools and jigs… but I'm marking the post just to see what you guys start throwing around.


----------



## Keebler1

You know you want to turn some stuff for this swap Gary


----------



## therealSteveN

I sent ya an email. had too much fun doing the beer swap, want in again.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I think I will join in depending on the healing. Looks like I will be able to do some woodworking by then. I will make my decision by the end of September. That gives me 3 or 4 weeks more healing time.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm out on this one but I'll be hanging out. I've vetoed two Christmas gift ideas from my wife in the interest of time. I think I'd be in trouble if I joined a swap…


----------



## Woodmaster1

> I'm out on this one but I'll be hanging out. I've vetoed two Christmas gift ideas from my wife in the interest of time. I think I'd be in trouble if I joined a swap…
> 
> - HokieKen


Do what I did to get out of the doghouse. LOL


----------



## HokieKen

I'm angling for a really good gift this Christmas WM1 so I figure I better stay out rather than having to get out ;-)

That is a lovely box though


----------



## JohnMcClure

Following from the peanut gallery as usual.


----------



## Mosquito

Also just following along for now, I'll too have to see how things are looking


----------



## EarlS

I'm watching with the rest of the nuts since I have to get the work bench finished. I haven't worked on it in over a month and, until it is finished, I really don't have any work space. Plus I always get too distracted when I'm working on a swap item and forget about all of the other stuff I need to get done in the shop.


----------



## DavePolaschek

We've got a garage sale to babysit tomorrow and Saturday. Hopefully we'll sell our crap early and I can get some shop time, but I'm not planning on anything until Sunday. But I've got a few different ideas for things for this swap if I can just figure a way to find the time for it.

I've also got to finish putting together a care package of chiles for Pottz one of these days…

Oh, and I need to put together a present for the HPOYD Secret Santa. All the parts are sitting in the shop, but I don't want to send it "Some Assembly Required." Those were the worst Christmas presents.


----------



## pottz

yeah my chiles that takes precedent over anything-lol.dont worry about me bud.hey im still on the fence with this swap,but i need some inspiration and ideas,im a drawing blank ! ive got lots coming up so if you guys dont jump start me ill be a viewer on the side lines.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Pottz, you could make squares or squares or a gauge or something. Look through the previous surprise swaps for inspiration, maybe. There have been a lot of shop tools.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, you could make squares or squares or a gauge or something. Look through the previous surprise swaps for inspiration, maybe. There have been a lot of shop tools.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


ok ill check it out,but the timing may still not work.ill know in a week or so.


----------



## Keebler1

First hybrid cast abiut to go int the pot lets hope it works


----------



## Keebler1

Oh and also finished thendice tray for this tower


----------



## Keebler1

Phoenix orange and blue green(at least thats what container of mica powder says) colors


----------



## pottz

looks real…....tasty keebs !


----------



## bigblockyeti

Where do you get the different colored mica? I'm assuming mixed into two part epoxy?


----------



## Keebler1

Yes its stones resin that its mixed in. Picked up one bottle at hobby lobby and the other bottle from divine island designs. You can get different mica powder from a bunch of different sources. Wine country mixa, prownsubbie, turnerswarehouse just to name a few


----------



## pottz

> Yes its stones resin that its mixed in. Picked up one bottle at hobby lobby and the other bottle from divine island designs. You can get different mica powder from a bunch of different sources. Wine country mixa, prownsubbie, turnerswarehouse just to name a few
> 
> - Keebler1


ive bought mica powders from amazon.


----------



## Keebler1

Yep amazon sells just about everything. I went to hobby lobby last weekend cause my mom needed to return something. I went in for yellow mica powder and walked out with 5 bottles but not one of them yellow


----------



## pottz

> Yep amazon sells just about everything. I went to hobby lobby last weekend cause my mom needed to return something. I went in for yellow mica powder and walked out with 5 bottles but not one of them yellow
> 
> - Keebler1


ha, sounds like me,i go for something and come back more than i wanted,and forgot to get what i went for-lol.


----------



## Keebler1

Now whos bright idea was this swap. I bled enougg for everyone this swap


----------



## duckmilk

Dang Kevin, sorry man, that looks nasty, how bad is it?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

hope thats not your gear shifting hand *OUCHY :<((((((((*


----------



## pottz

yeah, damn man that doesn't look nice,looks like you ground the tip off ?


----------



## Woodmaster1

Hopefully you heal faster than I am 6 weeks and still have a couple of spots not fully closed up yet. Monday or Wednesday I may be able to ditch the bandage. So good luck.


----------



## Keebler1

They gave me lodicaine in my finger to numb it cause they thought they were gonna have to cauterize the wound to get it to stop bleeding and i passed out. They didnt have to cauterize it it stopped on its own. Just bandage and antibiotics


----------



## Keebler1

Ibwas being stupid doing something making a handle that I knew better than to be doing the way i was. Guess ill get back to it next weekend


----------



## pottz

be careful bud you got a swap to run !


----------



## duckmilk

The name Stumpy Nubs is already taken, just sayin'


----------



## pottz

> The name Stumpy Nubs is already taken, just sayin
> 
> - duckmilk


lmao !!!


----------



## Keebler1

How bout stumpy elf lol


----------



## pottz

> How bout stumpy elf lol
> 
> - Keebler1


lol,i checked,it's available.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I think I'm probably in. Gotta see how tomorrow goes, trying to catch up after the past two days of garage sale.

Keebs, be careful, bud. Don't wanna hafta call you "Lefty."


----------



## Keebler1

Thats funny dave considering im left handed and it was the middle finger on my left hand that met the blade


----------



## DavePolaschek

So you're saying we should already be calling you Lefty?


----------



## HokieKen

Yikes Keebs. Glad no stitches!

You passed out from lidocaine though? You're so fragile ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

Oh my gosh that looks bad. Heal up and get well soon buddy.


----------



## duckmilk

Is he still passed out?


----------



## EricFai

Ouch! Wishing you a speedy recovery Keebler.
Sometimes we do try to use tools in an improper way, a crap like this happens, then we sit there and day to ourselves "Man That Was Stupid' Been there, done that myself. I got clobbered by a big tree brach last summer, and it knocked me off the ladder falling about 12'. Have the dent in my forehead to show it.


----------



## duckmilk

We have all done things that we knew weren't 100% safe, but did them anyway, like the song goes; "Sometimes you're the windshield, Sometimes you're the bug, Sometimes you're the Louisville Slugger, Sometimes you're the ball".
Can't remember who the lady is that sung that.



> Have the dent in my forehead to show it.
> 
> - Eric


Pics? ;-P


----------



## EricFai

Dire Straights, sung about the bug. Don't remember anything about the Louisville Slugger.

Pic, nope. It was about 1" long, now it looks more like a big wrinkle. Sucks to get old.


----------



## HokieKen

Sure beats not getting old Eric ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Just sent my email and progress picture. Guess I'm in. Hopefully the Stumpy Elf is still with us.


----------



## Keebler1

Im still here. Glad youre in Dave


----------



## pottz

> Just sent my email and progress picture. Guess I'm in. Hopefully the Stumpy Elf is still with us.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


damn dave you just signed up and already a progress pic.i like your enthusiasm.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, I figured if I could make decent progress this week, I'd be able to finish on time for sure. So I got far enough to have the progress picture.


----------



## Lazyman

> We have all done things that we knew weren t 100% safe, but did them anyway, like the song goes; "Sometimes you re the windshield, Sometimes you re the bug, Sometimes you re the Louisville Slugger, Sometimes you re the ball".
> *Can t remember who the lady is that sung that*.
> 
> - duckmilk


Mary Chapan Carpenter


----------



## pottz

> We have all done things that we knew weren t 100% safe, but did them anyway, like the song goes; "Sometimes you re the windshield, Sometimes you re the bug, Sometimes you re the Louisville Slugger, Sometimes you re the ball".
> *Can t remember who the lady is that sung that*.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> Mary Chapan Carpenter
> 
> - Lazyman


she kind of faded away,i havn't heard anything from her in years.i like her stuff.


----------



## Lazyman

Not hitting the country charts (too cerebral for the most country listeners these days) but I think that she's got a new album and will be touring SoCal in December.


----------



## HokieKen

She released The Dirt and the Stars last August. I was never a big fan. I guess Nathan's "cerebral" theory would explain that ;-)


----------



## therealSteveN

Kevin, what type of spinning tool did that to your finger? Either really unlucky, or maybe very lucky, just a matter of degree, tips are fairly basic, it's when you find bone things get complicated.

I've seen several people not stay real woke after a bit of Lidocaine, stings like a biatch. I only get wiggy when the Dentist types shoot it into the roof of my mouth, no tissue up there to absorb it.

Keep it clean, it'll dry up and do it's thing, after a bit it will just be an educational thing telling you not to do that anymore.

I liked several MCC songs, but she, like a lot of singers seemed to fall off the charts thanks to I hate, errrr heart, music. Down at the Twist and Shout was probably my fav.


----------



## Lazyman

I snipped the tip off my left middle finger with a pruning shear about 20 years ago. No bone but there was a neat flat spot about 1/4"x3/8". I guess the shear was pretty sharp. It really didn't really bleed that bad. After looking at it for about 20 minutes I decided that there was too much meat showing and called to see if my doctor was in the office (Saturday morning) and he said to come right in. I actually took the little flap of skin and flesh with me in a baggy of ice and he sewed it back on. It really messed up my classical guitar career because it is still a little painful to play. The way he bandaged it up, I was pretty much flipping everyone off for a week. Just goes to show there is always a good side to everything.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I snipped the tip off my left middle finger with a pruning shear about 20 years ago. No bone but there was a neat flat spot about 1/4"x3/8". I guess the shear was pretty sharp. It really didn t really bleed that bad. After looking at it for about 20 minutes I decided that there was too much meat showing and called to see if my doctor was in the office (Saturday morning) and he said to come right in. I actually took the little flap of skin and flesh with me in a baggy of ice and he sewed it back on. It really messed up my classical guitar career because it is still a little painful to play. The way he bandaged it up,* I was pretty much flipping everyone off for a week. Just goes to show there is always a good side to everything. *
> 
> - Lazyman


*BAHAHAHAHAHAHA :<))))))))))*


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> I ve seen several people not stay real woke after a bit of Lidocaine, stings like a biatch. I only get wiggy when the Dentist types shoot it into the roof of my mouth, no tissue up there to absorb it.
> 
> ...
> - therealSteveN


I had a root canal on one of my bottom molars all the way in the back a couple of weeks ago. The endontist had to stop no fewer than 8 times to poke me with that horse needle again. The last 3 she had to inject right down through the hole in the tooth into the area. That was a whole new kind of pain to me. After the third time, I told her that was it. She could strap me down if she needed to but she had to just get it done whether I felt it or not. Luckily that last shot seemed to do the job and we made it through.

Still never passed out though, just sayin ;-P


----------



## HokieKen

> I snipped the tip off my left middle finger with a pruning shear about 20 years ago. No bone but there was a neat flat spot about 1/4"x3/8". I guess the shear was pretty sharp. It really didn t really bleed that bad. After looking at it for about 20 minutes I decided that there was too much meat showing and called to see if my doctor was in the office (Saturday morning) and he said to come right in. I actually took the little flap of skin and flesh with me in a baggy of ice and he sewed it back on. It really messed up my classical guitar career because it is still a little painful to play. The way he bandaged it up, I was pretty much flipping everyone off for a week. Just goes to show there is always a good side to everything.
> 
> - Lazyman


I've got a deformed tip on my left thumb from a fight with my table saw several years ago. I manage to not cut anything completely off except the nail and didn't get to the bone somehow. It healed up fine with some stitches but it's still numb. Luckily, I abandoned my guitar career after my second lesson when I was 8.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

you dont need your finger to play well Nathan :<)))))


----------



## Lazyman

Not sure I could play that well with my hands, Tony.


----------



## Keebler1

Steven it was a table saw that I did this with.


----------



## pottz

> Steven it was a table saw that I did this with.
> 
> - Keebler1


that was way too close keebs,a chill just went down my spine.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I got you all beat at the moment. My hand surgery is still on the mend. One spot still needs to close up after 7 weeks. This is the original picture. This was not a shop accident just an accident of heredity.


----------



## Lazyman

You got off easy Kevin. Table saw injuries are often much worse.


----------



## pottz

> I got you all beat at the moment. My hand surgery is still on the mend. One spot still needs to close up after 7 weeks. This is the original picture. This was not a shop accident just an accident of heredity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Woodmaster1


damn i hate seeing my possible future !


----------



## Keebler1

Yea didnt have blade raised much more than 1/8" otherwise it wouldve been worse


----------



## HokieKen

Hopefully it'll only take you one to learn Keebs. It took me two rounds with my table saw. But I'm twice as dumb as most.


----------



## drsurfrat

Grandpa, Dad and brother have all put their hands in table saws to varying degrees of damage. I haven't (yet), but it's part of the reason I like hand tools. I lost my fingertip to a Case blade - much safer.


----------



## duckmilk

LJ Lysdexic is a hand surgeon and (when he was active) used to post xrays of some of the disasters he had to deal with. Very sobering images.


----------



## HokieKen

My grandmother had me "fix" my granddaddy's RAS so it wouldn't run and ge wouldn't be able to figure out why when he got to where his motor control made it dangerous (in his late 80s..) then about 2 weeks later was when I shortened my thumb. She was fit to be tied when I wouldn't agree to let her buy me a sawstop. I appeased her by promising not to use the saw "much" when I was home alone which was the case when I tangled up with it. She wasn't thrilled but at least she knew I could get to the ER quick.

Seems like yesterday all that happened. Hard to believe they're both gone now. My grandpa's old Craftsman RAS is still sitting in the old chicken coop he turned into a shop back in the 60's with a disconnected ground wire. Can't bring myself to bring it into my shop but I hate to get rid of it too…


----------



## therealSteveN

> Steven it was a table saw that I did this with.
> 
> - Keebler1


Ok, so it was your lucky day to get cut at the TS then….

Non through cut? Use a damn SACRIFICIAL piece of something. Don't make me smak ya around 



> LJ Lysdexic is a hand surgeon and (when he was active) used to post xrays of some of the disasters he had to deal with. Very sobering images.
> 
> - duckmilk


Almost 25 years in ER, can't say how many lapses of memory I saw there. Like they say only takes a second. Pics can be frightful to look at, but holding pressure on some doods stump while the Doc gets ready to sew really is almost a first person experience.

Goofiest thing I ever saw wasn't woodworking, just 2 Rokeet Scientists trying to trim a hedge with a lawnmower, and they grabbed it up, with all 16 fingers inside the housing. I was in triage that day, and in comes a guy with towels around both hands, almost dripping. Guy right behind him has the same towels, and his chest and abdomen is peppered with red dots, some with little sticks hanging out. Even before they started talking I had it figured out, chest and belly guy was on the discharge chute side. He started jerking when he started getting hit, after that it just went downhill.

They both said they looked at it for a long time, and figured if they stayed near the wheel mounts they would be ok. All told they had all 4 thumbs, being on the outside, and 1 finger not at least partially amputated. Due to the potential for infection because of the dirty mower, and yard waste, they were gone, no talk at all about reattachment.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, I've taken part in a lot of "hold my beer" moments SteveN but I think the synchronized tandem mower lift might take the cake.


----------



## EricFai

I would have to say, that tops any of the stupid stuff I have done or even seen.


----------



## Keebler1

I wouldnt even be dumb enough to try that


----------



## HokieKen

I want to know which one held it up while the other pull started it )


----------



## EarlS

George - I will admit that my carpal tunnel surgery incisions were gone almost before the surgeon took out the stitches. That looks like it hurts still. Not sure I could go back for the other hand. You must be bored out of your mind not being allowed in the shop.

The lawn mower story reminds me of an accident that happened to me between my sophomore and junior year of HS. I was mowing the weeds around the burn area, shorts, no socks and tennis shoes. Something kicked up and hit my shin. I looked down and it was bleeding pretty good, really good in fact. Stopped the mower and headed into the house. I grabbed a plastic dish pan so I didn't drip any blood on the floor in the house and went down to my room. Looked at the clock and knew Dad would be home in 5 minutes. No one else around. By now there was a fair amount of blood pooling in the bottom of the pan. I grabbed a sock and held it over the blood. Sure enough, 5 minutes later Dad walked in the house. I hollered up and asked him to get the first aid kit and said I needed some help with a cut. He came down, pulled the sock away, wiped the area and said "it looks like it went all the way thru your leg". About then I passed out for a minute from blood loss or shock. He shook me awake, wrapped my leg with a towel and we headed to the ER.

We got to the ER, Dad called Mom (yep this was almost routine since I was in the ER a lot when I was a kid). The ER doctor asked me if I had been playing with a 22. The x-ray showed that the shrapnel went all the way through whatever bone that is. They cleaned up the blood, then got a long swab with iodine or something on it. The ER doc said "this might sting a bit" and proceeded to run the swab thru the hole and out the other side then pulled it back thru. It hurt a lot more than a little bit. He repeated the process several times. Then, he put a drain tube in it, bandaged me up and told me to stay off my feet for 2 weeks. I have a nice scar for my trouble. I also got a new pair of tennis shoes since the other ones were completely covered in blood.


----------



## HokieKen

It was a kernel of corn wasn't it Earl? Passes through bone like it passes through bowels - unfazed and with malicious intent.


----------



## HokieKen

I had a pastor when I was a kid that cut off a couple of toes mowing the lawn. His steep lawn. In flip-flops. I think the "hedge mower" still gets the lawn care related Darwin award though.

To be fair to you Earl, I can't really find any fault in your choice of attire. Anything launched with that gusto would have gone right through jeans or socks.


----------



## EarlS

> It was a kernel of corn wasn't it Earl? Passes through bone like it passes through bowels - unfazed and with malicious intent.
> 
> - HokieKen


I grew up in WY, home on the range where the jackalope roam. Plus, the golden kernels of goodness would never cause harm, internally or externally.


----------



## HokieKen

Really Earl? Cause I'm pretty sure popcorn is just corn suicide bombers. I've given this a lot of thought. When we're long extinct, it'll just be cockroaches running the earth and crapping out unprocessed kernels of corn which will have overgrown all 5 continents. Yes there will only be 5. We're taking out Antartica when we go and the sharks will sink Australia in 2047.


----------



## EarlS

The way I see it, corn is the perfect food. It needs no refrigeration to store, doesn't have to be cooked, can be made into virtually anything, and whatever isn't processed can be re-planted for next year.

It also comes with eco-friendly cobs that can be used for any number of things as well. Like I said - perfection!!!

Maybe one of the reasons IA is often referred to as "heaven" is the abundance of corn?

Who knows, maybe the mana that fell from heaven when the Jewish people were wandering around for 40 years was just popcorn???

Just some food (corn) for thought… ;+D


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yea didnt have blade raised much more than 1/8" otherwise it wouldve been worse
> 
> - Keebler1


I know many blades are designed to have the full tooth exit the top of the wood for proper cooling and chip clearing but I worked with a cabinet maker years ago who told me: "Only raise the blade as far above the work as you're willing to be cut." I can sand out slight burn marks on the rare occasion they occur or live with a blade that lasts 80% as long as it should have between sharpening if it means less chance of stitches.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i feel like you did not finish the story Earl what was the shrapnel in there from ? *OUCHY :<(((((*


----------



## EarlS

> i feel like you did not finish the story Earl what was the shrapnel in there from ? *OUCHY :<(((((*
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony - no idea what it was. I looked around the area where the mower was in the hope I could find it. No luck. We figured it was probably a tiny piece of a nail, wire, or something like that. Whatever it was, I'm lucky it didn't shatter the bone.


----------



## pottz

> The way I see it, corn is the perfect food. It needs no refrigeration to store, doesn t have to be cooked, can be made into virtually anything, and whatever isn t processed can be re-planted for next year.
> 
> It also comes with eco-friendly cobs that can be used for any number of things as well. Like I said - perfection!!!
> 
> Maybe one of the reasons IA is often referred to as "heaven" is the abundance of corn?
> 
> Who knows, maybe the mana that fell from heaven when the Jewish people were wandering around for 40 years was just popcorn???
> 
> Just some food (corn) for thought… ;+D
> 
> - EarlS


i agree,i love corn.maybe kenny was badly constipated from eating too much corn as a child ?


----------



## therealSteveN

> I want to know which one held it up while the other pull started it )
> 
> - HokieKen


They had it running when they lifted it up. At first everything went as they planned, it wasn't until chute Man started getting peppered that he got wiggy, he had yelled UP, so they had raised it to stop the output, but he was still pretty messed up, and it was right then things got real bad, and he was done holding.

Imagine the other guy then with a running mower heading right at his groin, he tried to throw it off, and he was chopped. Classic case of fingers versus running mower = fingers loose, pretty much the same against a saw blade. It was predictable from all points of view, but in the actual amputations is where it was kinda weird. About half of the fingers were only partial amputations, leaving all of the first joint from the hand, while a finger next to it was right down to the hand. I thought it was strange anyhow. The dilemma for the Docs was cleared up after they made the decision that no reattachment would be done, because chute guy had to go to surgery for exploratory looks at both his gut, and chest. They pretty much peeled him to check for internal issues, and he had a few, though his lungs, and heart were good. At that time we used to send all the reattachments to a place in Lexington Ky via chopper, they were worried he would crap out part way if he had lung, or cardiac involvement that they couldn't see.

Yeah, it topped about all the ER stories for DUMBASS behavior any of us ever heard, and we had the usual litany of really stupid stuff, on a regular basis. I know I couldn't close my mouth for a while. I was Gobsmacked.

I'm sure when they got up that morning they never thought that was how their day was gonna go. Stuff happens.


----------



## therealSteveN

> The way I see it, corn is the perfect food. It needs no refrigeration to store, doesn t have to be cooked, can be made into virtually anything, and whatever isn t processed can be re-planted for next year.
> 
> It also comes with eco-friendly cobs that can be used for any number of things as well. Like I said - perfection!!!
> 
> Maybe one of the reasons IA is often referred to as "heaven" is the abundance of corn?
> 
> Who knows, maybe the mana that fell from heaven when the Jewish people were wandering around for 40 years was just popcorn???
> 
> Just some food (corn) for thought… ;+D
> 
> - EarlS


A hole going through a bone from a wound on the outside would buy you a hospital room today like my toe did for me in January. That is an "open fracture" and one of the quickest ways to get Osteomyelitis there is. Thats infection in the bone, and some Betadine wouldn't change that, it would get copious IV antibiotics today. So many differences in care standards over the years. Sometimes it's hard to believe any of us survived without helmets and chit to protect us. These little sissies today, would all be dead.


----------



## therealSteveN

> The lawn mower story reminds me of an accident that happened to me between my sophomore and junior year of HS. I was mowing the weeds around the burn area, shorts, no socks and tennis shoes. Something kicked up and hit my shin. I looked down and it was bleeding pretty good, really good in fact. Stopped the mower and headed into the house. I grabbed a plastic dish pan so I didn t drip any blood on the floor in the house and went down to my room. Looked at the clock and knew Dad would be home in 5 minutes. No one else around. By now there was a fair amount of blood pooling in the bottom of the pan. I grabbed a sock and held it over the blood. Sure enough, 5 minutes later Dad walked in the house. I hollered up and asked him to get the first aid kit and said I needed some help with a cut. He came down, pulled the sock away, wiped the area and said "it looks like it went all the way thru your leg". About then I passed out for a minute from blood loss or shock. He shook me awake, wrapped my leg with a towel and we headed to the ER.
> 
> We got to the ER, Dad called Mom (yep this was almost routine since I was in the ER a lot when I was a kid). The ER doctor asked me if I had been playing with a 22. The x-ray showed that the shrapnel went all the way through whatever bone that is. They cleaned up the blood, then got a long swab with iodine or something on it. The ER doc said "this might sting a bit" and proceeded to run the swab thru the hole and out the other side then pulled it back thru. It hurt a lot more than a little bit. He repeated the process several times. Then, he put a drain tube in it, bandaged me up and told me to stay off my feet for 2 weeks. I have a nice scar for my trouble. I also got a new pair of tennis shoes since the other ones were completely covered in blood.
> 
> - EarlS


A hole going through a bone from a wound on the outside would buy you a hospital room today like my toe did for me in January. That is an "open fracture" and one of the quickest ways to get Osteomyelitis there is. Thats infection in the bone, and some Betadine wouldn't change that, it would get copious IV antibiotics today. So many differences in care standards over the years. Sometimes it's hard to believe any of us survived without helmets and chit to protect us. These little sissies today, would all be dead.


----------



## therealSteveN

I love me some Corn too. I think Kenny just gets wigged out because it goes through ya without appearing to change.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> i agree,i love corn.maybe kenny was badly constipated from eating too much corn as a child ?
> 
> - pottz


No one has ever, ever been constipated from eating too much corn, they might have a headache from rocketing off the toilet and hitting their head on the ceiling from eating too much corn but never constipation.


----------



## therealSteveN

Laughing, good one Yeti. Yep is tends to come out pretty quick. I'm always amazed at how quick.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow. Those are some incredible stories! I can just imagine those two with the lawn mower. I got mine when I got a job in a pre-school puzzle factory. Eight hours a day on wood tools, band saw, table caw, RAS sanders. It was great. Press board is cut to paper size and a pattern glued to it that we would cut out on a band saw. Just shapes that would fit together. Being young and more interested in talking to people around me on other saws then watching what i was doing, I split the middle finger on my left land with the band saw. Seems mild compared to some of the incidents you guys have been describing. But yea, it hurt!

Guys be careful with those saws! (And lawn mowers).


----------



## JohnMcClure

Those are wild. I am lucky enough never to have lost meaningful amounts of my body to machinery. I've had some severe lacerations, but nothing worth getting into here. Now, on the subject of shop tools (Ahem paging Kenny!)
I've found this belt on McMaster and I believe it will fit my motor. I can get it in shorter lengths, but figured the 36" circumference is great because it keeps the motor far enough away to give plenty of swing if the motor ends up below the workpiece, and the extra length should add shock-absorbing capacity. 









However I'm up a creek when it comes to a drive wheel. McMaster has something here but even if it's what I need, I'm not thrilled with the price - those are all over $100. Kinda defeats the purpose of building my own lathe.
Any suggestions?
Keebler, I guess whatever I get needs to interface with your Nova Comet shaft - what sort of drive wheel was on that? And can you get me the shaft diameter so I can spec some bearings?
I was thinking I'd use bearing blocks like this but once again, crazy prices…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

they are i believe pillow block bearings you can build the same thing out of wood just nuff to hold a bearing a regular one :<))))))


----------



## Keebler1

John Ill get some dimensions when I get home. If you havent already pm me your address ill see how much a ride will cost as my schedule through houston is iffy on when Ill be down that way next


----------



## JohnMcClure

I emailed it to ya.
But I'm in no hurry so a handoff would be cool!


----------



## HokieKen

John,

Concerning bearings, any pillow blocks will do. Chinese ones are fine. You don't need the industrial quality ones from McMaster for a lathe. Don't skimp on the bearings but you can pinch a few pennies on the blocks ;-) Check Amazon and Ebay for those.

My advice on the belt is to not use that serpentine belt. The pulleys are expensive. Or, even if you want to use the belt, just get a flat pulley for the spindle side. You don't have to have the grooves. Again, Ebay is your friend in this case and McMaster-Carr is not. You might find a pulley from an auto salvager too. It probably won't fit directly onto your spindle but you can probably buy an adapter. If not, I can definitely make you one. Might even be able to make you a pulley depending on how big it needs to be and how well balanced. I don't have the ability to do true dynamic balancing on it though so buying one would be better if it's not outrageous.

Shoot me some pics and specs on your motor and on the shaft when you get those and I'll see what I can come up with. I might even have some pulleys laying around… IIRC, you're driving with a DC motor? So you don't need multiple belt positions?


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny I have the 3 pulley set that goes on the spindle of the comet that I am sending him to use. His best bet on belt would be one for the nova comet since it will fit the pulley block


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks Kenny and Keebs.
The motor shaft doesn't offer much by way of belt options - there's no mounting feature to attach a new drive wheel - so I may resort to Kenny's suggestion of using the banded belt to drive a flat pulley. Or ask you to make me one! I don't have the speed specs off my motor - haven't borrowed the tach from work and haven't taken the time to make my own yet - and I don't have the spindle in hand, haven't bought it from Keebler yet.
I'll send you info as I get it.

I am driving with a variable speed, 3hp (!!) 0-130VDC motor. I'll probably roll my own DC power supply, it's good practice for me anyway.

Keebler can you send a picture of that pulley block? It sounds like I won't be using the pulley since my motor can't drive a Nova belt… although anything is possible at this point!

FWIW I haven't looked at many DIY lathes; but I did see that Matt Cremona built his own. He didn't even use bearings - just drilled out hardwood lubricated with oil - and once it was partly functional he turned his own drive pulleys and other parts. Kinda cool. But I'm not so cheap I can't use actual bearings LOL.


----------



## HokieKen

From the look of it, the pulley on the Comet has a pulley for a grooved belt? If so, I think you'll probably be good-to-go on both ends John. Even if the grooves aren't the same pitch as the pulley on your motor, you can flip the belt inside out so the flat side runs on the pulleys. If they both have the same pitch, just buy a belt that fits whichever has the thinnest width.


----------



## Keebler1

I would try the nova belt its cheap


----------



## JohnMcClure

Good eye, Kenny!
I googled the Nova belt and it didn't appear to be "banded" as one would expect for those grooves… Keebler could you send a picture of the pulley block showing what kind of belt profile it iis?


----------



## Keebler1

John










This measurement is 0.413









Spindle measures 1.83" where it goes into bearings

Keep in mind I am no machinist


----------



## JohnMcClure

Awesome, thanks Kevin! I didn't see the grooves in the photos you originally send, and when I searched "nova comet II belt" I didn't see a banded belt (for grooves), but this is very convenient if it's a match!


----------



## Keebler1

John heres the belt Replacement BELT for use with Nova Comet II or Baker Perkins Midi Lathe https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GXM3MCY/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_9448J862Y1WQPSCRVCDS?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1 i ordered


----------



## Keebler1

Sorry dont know what happened i did that the way i normally do and it didnt work right


----------



## JohnMcClure

Lol we gotta spam at least 15 posts onto this thread or Kenny won't participate now.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep.


----------



## HokieKen

Lucky for y'all, I had to come into the office for a bit ;-)

John, a 4-band belt should do the trick for you. That's the width of the pulley on the spindle shaft and will fit on the one on your motor. It just won't take up the full width on your motor pulley. Just center it on the motor pulley and it'll work fine though 

Not sure about the bearings. 1.83" is either 1-53/64" or 46.5mm. Either one is an uncommon size for standard bearings. You'll probably have to get precise measurements on that or just take it to a bearing supplier and let them tell you what fits.

*Edit to add:* According to the parts list for that lathe, it takes a 6005 size bearing. But that's for a 25mm (about 1") diameter shaft…

Keebler, do you have the bearings that were used with it? Can you find a number on them?


----------



## Keebler1

No longer have the lathe these are just extra parts i have


----------



## JohnMcClure

Awesome guys. The 4-band belt is only $10 on McMaster.
Update on the power supply side:
The motor is from a NordicTrack treadmill, and there don't seem to be any DIY guides online for how to override all the treadmill smarts and just drive the motor at variable speed. Understandably so, because the "treadmill smarts" include tachometer feedback (I didn't save that part, dang), and numerous safety features which, as far as I can tell, preclude an easy override.
However I've thoroughly characterized the power-side circuit, and identified a location where injecting a PWM signal will provide a variable output voltage proportional to duty cycle; at 100% it provides 150VDC momentarily but then shuts down the board (did I mention safety features?).
Oh, and the treadmill only rolls one way so there is no direction-reversal circuitry - I'll have to provide my own using a switch or H-bridge.
I may need to publish my findings for other enthusiasts. Anyway I'll either rig up my own control circuit, or just roll my own variable DC supply from scratch; but I have a sorta-working platform as it is.

I can envision a beautiful electronic controller, complete with PID speed control with tachometer feedback, digital RPM, current, and voltage readout, electronic reversal, and appropriate safety interlocks. Or a pile of wires and an Arduino wrapped in duct tape - whatever.


----------



## sepeck

> Goofiest thing I ever saw wasn t woodworking, just 2 Rokeet Scientists trying to trim a hedge with a lawnmower, and they grabbed it up, with all 16 fingers inside the housing. I was in triage that day, and in comes a guy with towels around both hands, almost dripping. Guy right behind him has the same towels, and his chest and abdomen is peppered with red dots, some with little sticks hanging out. Even before they started talking I had it figured out, chest and belly guy was on the discharge chute side. He started jerking when he started getting hit, after that it just went downhill.
> 
> They both said they looked at it for a long time, and figured if they stayed near the wheel mounts they would be ok. All told they had all 4 thumbs, being on the outside, and 1 finger not at least partially amputated. Due to the potential for infection because of the dirty mower, and yard waste, they were gone, no talk at all about reattachment.
> 
> - therealSteveN


So, odd coincidence in this thread, picture 14, the rule is probably the result of your Rokeet Scientists. 
Rule: Do not pick up this lawn mower and use it as a hedge trimmer.


----------



## therealSteveN

That is some funny shirt right there.


----------



## pottz

> That is some funny shirt right there.
> 
> - therealSteveN


unbelievable even in todays world.i guess the chinese really do care about us ?


----------



## EricFai

Years ago we did not have all these warnings. Like what used to be in car manuals, now they say don't drink the battery fluid. What has this world come to?


----------



## pottz

next time check out all the warning labels on a ladder ! or even better a plain old 5 gallon bucket.heaven forbid we let our toddlers fall head first into a bucket of water not knowing the consequences !are people today really that stupid or are the slimey lawyers that hungry for free money.pretty damn sad where weve gotten.


----------



## EricFai

+1 Pottz


----------



## HokieKen

I'm just glad that when I get coffee at a store the cup warns me it's hot. Before they started printing that on there, I would always forget that coffe is hot.


----------



## pottz

> I'm just glad that when I get coffee at a store the cup warns me it's hot. Before they started printing that on there, I would always forget that coffe is hot.
> 
> - HokieKen


lmao.yeah that all came about after that woman sued micky d's because she didn't know the coffee was hot.i still cant believe any judge would give her any more than a nickle ! this crazy world just keeps getting crazier everyday.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> next time check out all the warning labels on a ladder ! or even better a plain old 5 gallon bucket.heaven forbid we let our toddlers fall head first into a bucket of water not knowing the consequences !are people today really that stupid or are the slimey lawyers that hungry for free money.pretty damn sad where weve gotten.
> 
> - pottz


Agreed. But, I know a guy who knows a guy who lost his son to a 5 gallon bucket. I don't think anyone was stupid, just an accident. Point is it can happen, be safe and watch out for kids!
But, yeah - manuals are unreadable as the first 15 pages are warnings and you're just going to skip over them. Is what it is…


----------



## HokieKen

That sucks John :-( I'd be willing to wager that a warning printed on it wouldn't have had any effect on whatever happened though. I imagine your buddy knew what could happen and would have prevented it if at all possible.


----------



## pottz

> That sucks John :-( I'd be willing to wager that a warning printed on it wouldn't have had any effect on whatever happened though. I imagine your buddy knew what could happen and would have prevented it if at all possible.
> 
> - HokieKen


+1 very sad.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Years ago we did not have all these warnings. Like what used to be in car manuals, now they say don t drink the battery fluid. What has this world come to?
> 
> - Eric


Today evidently people eat Tide Pods, thats just a WAG, but I think many of them are broken, some beyond repair. Maybe they have always been among us, but probably to scared of what we grew up knowing as normalcy, so they kept a low profile. Now it's OK to let everyone know how broken you are, and if we don't accept them willingly, we are the ones that are wrong. FUBAR is the norm.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ten days left to register for the swap. Sure hope we get more than three people total!


----------



## HokieKen

Wouldn't be the first threesome I've watched without participating Dave.


----------



## pottz

im gonna pass on this one,too much going on right now.i just follow along.


----------



## therealSteveN

I had the same thought. My plan if the number doesn't increase is to make the same thing twice, and send one to Dave, and one to Kevin. Once you are rolling, making 2, 3, 10, doesn't make that much difference.


----------



## Keebler1

If 8t doesnt increase it wont be hard to match people up. Hopefully it will increase. Also hopefully I can get time to finish ny projects for it.


----------



## drsurfrat

I just started a new job, so I need to back off for a bit. 
Plus there's always the anxiety producing "what am i gonna make?"


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dang I wish I could. But as usual too much going on. I hate to see it be so few though.


----------



## HokieKen

I really hate to see a swap with this little participation :-( But I really just can't throw in right now and do anything up to par. I racked my brain last night trying to think of something I had already started that I could finish up and offer for the swap and the only thing I could come up with is the plane I started for the plane swap Dave ran before the beer swap. And unfortunately that thing ain't making it to completion before Christmas…

One thing we could consider… Since it seems pretty obvious that the holidays are occupying folks' shop time, instead of "squeezing" one last one in this year, maybe make this the first ever Lumberjocks *Mega-Swap!* and combine it with the first swap of next year? Maybe keep registration open until sometime in November and not ship until sometime in February?

Just a thought. It makes me sad to see a swap with only 3 names… :-(


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah. I've got my main item almost done, but I wouldn't have even jumped in if I hadn't been able to get that finished early, since I've got a lot of other stuff that needs to be done before the winter drinking season gets in full swing.

I kinda like the idea of making two of the item and sending them to both other participants if there's only the three of us, but I don't really have any economies of scale on this item, since most of the work on the first one is done, and I didn't think to batch up a second and third one at the same time.

But I'm open to whatever. I can just keep an flat rate box or two sitting in the shop until a swap comes up that it'll work for…


----------



## Keebler1

George do you want to keep it the way it is and do a 3 person swap if we dont get anybody else or do what Kenny suggested? Reg open till end of November shipping mid Feb.


----------



## Lazyman

I've got to sit this one out too, at least with the current schedule. Too many things I've put off that would be put off further for an easy distraction, not to mention that I cannot think of anything to inspire me either.


----------



## Keebler1

How many would join if shipping was mid feb?


----------



## pottz

ill probably still sit this one out.


----------



## therealSteveN

> George do you want to keep it the way it is and do a 3 person swap if we dont get anybody else or do what Kenny suggested? Reg open till end of November shipping mid Feb.
> 
> - Keebler1


Guys, I'm the Noob, I'll go with whatever you pros suggest. If it turns out we have just the 3 of us, I'll probably make a few of what I am thinking of, and send them to both of you, just because…. If we do let it hang over, that is ok with me too. It was fun doing the beer swap, maybe because it was so well attended? It got me out to the shop probably 5 times as much as I would have gone out otherwise, and thats a good thing. I like it, Wife loved me out of her hair, win win.


----------



## therealSteveN

> ill probably still sit this one out.
> 
> - pottz


Snifs pitts, smells breath, is it me? Honest I'll shower every day, twice a day and gargle 3 times, deodorant even….


----------



## HokieKen

I wouldn't commit yet but I'd definitely try to join in if it went into February. Don't base it on me though, still no guarantees I'd be able to even then.


----------



## pottz

> ill probably still sit this one out.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Snifs pitts, smells breath, is it me? Honest I ll shower every day, twice a day and gargle 3 times, deodorant even….
> 
> - therealSteveN


not you it's dave p's hot pepper breath,even mouth wash wont tame it-lol. just to much to do for the next few months,but hey ill be back.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> to the shop probably 5 times as much as I would have gone out otherwise, and thats a good thing. I like it, Wife loved me out of her hair, win win.


You and I have opposite problems.

I can't commit to any swaps at this time. But theres a good chance I could participate in the next one.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Guys, I m the Noob, I ll go with whatever you pros suggest. If it turns out we have just the 3 of us, I ll probably make a few of what I am thinking of, and send them to both of you, just because…. If we do let it hang over, that is ok with me too. It was fun doing the beer swap, maybe because it was so well attended? It got me out to the shop probably 5 times as much as I would have gone out otherwise, and thats a good thing. I like it, Wife loved me out of her hair, win win.


If you want to go ahead with just a three-way (or maybe someone else will still jump in), I'm fine with that. I got all the wood dimensioned and smoothed for the second swap item, so we could do an all-all if you want, or we could do a normal swap. I like having a swap project going in addition to the other stuff I'm doing in the shop, since… squirrel!

Anyway, let me know. I'm going to have two items built by some time next week, and then I'll start on the bonuses. Bonii? Extras. I'll be ready to ship early, almost for certain. Or if you decide to wait for February, I'll be ready for that. Got a lot of projects I'm supposed to be working on for home, too. But as some will point out, I'm retired.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok will probably leave as is. Not sure I can get something good done for 2 people but will try. I can at least 3d print stuff as long as my printer is working.


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry Kevin, wife is gone and I'm tied up here taking care of things until the end of the month, will be gone the 2nd weekend of Oct. and the whole week of Oct. starting the 19th.
I'll be following when possible.


----------



## EricFai

Ok Keebler, I jump on on this one. It's going to be tight but I think I can steal some additional shop time. Heck I'm in hot water around the house anyways. I have an idea for the main attraction, I need to think about a bound item.


----------



## therealSteveN

Let me know if it's just one swap partner, or a cover all deal. My head is stuffed up, and my brain is functioning on lower than normal capacity today…..

That will earn me a few comments, almost certainly….. Bring it, got these big broad shoulders, can take it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Welcome, Eric!

Pretty sure it'll be just one swap partner, since Keebs is worried about getting one done. If I make a spare, I've got a pre-done bonus for the next swap or something.


----------



## Keebler1

Lets just do a one partner swap and we can spend any extra time on extras


----------



## sepeck

I'm on the fence. If I can sort of some health and home stuff, then I will join but we'll see. Kind of want to join but was waiting until I knew more. In the end, just a tease.


----------



## JohnMcClure

This is gonna be good… I may need to start a blog on the lathe build. Or a forum thread considering how much I'll be asking for help.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That looks like a shop tool to me, John!

Good luck making a lathe out of your parts. I'd say either go with a forum thread or a blog. You'll likely get more feedback on the forum thread, but not all feedback around here is necessarily good…


----------



## Lazyman

That feedback stinks Dave.  Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## duckmilk

Hey, take it easy on the old guy Nathan ;-P


----------



## therealSteveN

I have 5 friends from growing up, all of them own a tool and die place, and all of them have something with a Clausing badge on it. Pretty sure Dave is right, tool shop lathe. Might be an interesting project?


----------



## DavePolaschek

No worries. A big fancy metal lathe like that is going to have a lot of stuff you won't need for woodworking, but making something usable out of it might be fun. Might be a lot of work, too.

But tool shop lathe for a shop tool swap? Better get Grant involved for the shipping if you're going to swap that. ;-)


----------



## therealSteveN

Send a warning to the receiver so a forklift can be on standby. That thing will likely be a backbreaker.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I will have to take a pass on this swap. My hand still needs time to heal. I have one spot that is not healed up yet. hopefully it doesn't take too much longer. It's been ten weeks. PT twice a week through October and maybe November. They told me 3 to 6 months I guess they were right.


----------



## Keebler1

Hope it heals up for you WM


----------



## HokieKen

> I have 5 friends from growing up, all of them own a tool and die place, and all of them have something with a Clausing badge on it. ...
> 
> - therealSteveN


That's four more than I had SteveN. We had some Clausings at work but they are long since gone. If I ever got the opportunity to have one of their toolroom lathes at home, I'd jump at it. Heck, it's almost tempting to drive the 36 hours round trip to go get that one from John…


----------



## HokieKen

> what are you talking about?
> 
> - Nisoer43


----------



## pottz

> what are you talking about?
> 
> - Nisoer43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


friend of yours kenny ?


----------



## HokieKen

He made similarly inappropriate comments in a couple of other threads pottz so I figure he's a spammer in the making ;-)


----------



## drsurfrat

Nunya biscuits! My favorite, with gravy


----------



## Keebler1

My week


----------



## EarlS

Keebler - you know, you could convert that into a portable shop. Just t thinking outside the box.

I spent the weekend putting in a pre-built, over-priced, particle board base cabinet, a counter top, shelf and hanger bar in the laundry rom. It looks out of place with all of the cherry cabinets and granite elsewhere in the house, but I can check it off the to-do list.


----------



## Keebler1

Earl I think I could buy a small house and c8nvert it into a shop for what this setup costed


----------



## therealSteveN

If that has self contained crappers/showers, yes it may be expensive. A guy doing RV conversions once told me he could do an entire unit for what he had in the bathroom portions. He said ne never realized poop could be so expensive.


----------



## therealSteveN

> what are you talking about?
> 
> - Nisoer43


I believe he is trying to get enough posts to be able to send "everyone" a PM. Some rules are stupid, aren't they.


----------



## Keebler1

One trailer is a 6 stall shower restroom trailer, one trailer is icident command trailer with tvs ham radios and bunks on either end, one trailer is sleeping quarters for 28 people and the other trailer is equipment trailer


----------



## therealSteveN

Do you do squad locally as well? We have several groups around here, and a lot of the guys do squad, or specialized rescue. We have a Box 21, and they do water rescue. staffed by a bunch of divers, but about half of them have a day job as a paramedic. Also have a fairly large group who fly, and do fire stuff, they are always heading to Cali. Most of the rest do it all.

They used to be more community bound, and somewhere around 10-15 years ago all started to be church bound, maybe a better way to get funding, without stepping in the local firefighters pie? I know I used to see them on the ballots, now they just are on the news, heading out to>>>>>> Plus there seem to be 3 times the number of them. Many just carry supplies to disaster sites, water is a biggie. Hell if my house was underwater I'd hope somebody would bring me a beer.


----------



## duckmilk

> Many just carry supplies to disaster sites, water is a biggie. Hell if my house was underwater I d hope somebody would bring me a beer.
> 
> - therealSteveN


The distillery sent 2 of our guys to New Orleans with a load of--water, promotional gig, no vodka :-(


----------



## Keebler1

We cover TX AR LA. Have a Tulsa chapter starting. Most of our members are local to dallas area. We have first responders, drones, fast water rescue and our relief team comes in after 3 or 4 days of the event if needed. Stay as long as we have work orders or volunteers. Non profit we hold findraisers periodically throughout the year and also a lot of generous donors


----------



## DavePolaschek

So, our stove pooped out yesterday. The electronic pilot started click-click-clicking with no burner turned on, and then it made about three loud pops, and then the breaker tripped and the smell of escaped magic smoke came out of the cupboard that the power for the stove runs through.

Ordered a new one at Lowe's this morning, in stock and ready to be picked up.

About this time, the alarm system starts chirping. Call to ADT, and spend 15 minutes on hold before they tell me how to silence the thing and say I need to replace the battery in one of the switches. Off to the hardware store, get a new battery. Put it in. Still showing a fault, so another fifteen minutes on hold. We'll have a tech out tomorrow.

On the phone to Lowe's to figure out why it still says my order is "preparing." They don't have enough people in the store to move it to the loading dock for me. Those guys are still working on Saturday and Sunday's orders. "Maybe tomorrow, Wednesday for sure."

Ugh. I think it was last Thursday last time I got into the shop to do more than grab a tool to fix something else around the house. At least we had beer around. But tomorrow I definitely need to pick up more.


----------



## therealSteveN

The joys of home ownership. You are blessed Dave, or cursed, kinda depends on how the winds blowing. 


> Many just carry supplies to disaster sites, water is a biggie. Hell if my house was underwater I d hope somebody would bring me a beer.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> The distillery sent 2 of our guys to New Orleans with a load of--water, promotional gig, no vodka :-(
> 
> - duckmilk


That's just cruel. I saw on one of the news shows where Anheuser-Busch was sending hundreds of trucks with water, but the bottle labels looked like Bud. I could easily see public unrest when they pulled in.


----------



## therealSteveN

> We cover TX AR LA. Have a Tulsa chapter starting. Most of our members are local to dallas area. We have first responders, drones, fast water rescue and our relief team comes in after 3 or 4 days of the event if needed. Stay as long as we have work orders or volunteers. Non profit we hold findraisers periodically throughout the year and also a lot of generous donors
> 
> - Keebler1


Sounds like a well oiled machine, big area to cover.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> That s four more than I had SteveN. We had some Clausings at work but they are long since gone. If I ever got the opportunity to have one of their toolroom lathes at home, I d jump at it. Heck, it s almost tempting to drive the 36 hours round trip to go get that one from John…
> 
> - HokieKen


I know you're object to FB (as am I) but my wife has an account and I use it to search for often really good deals on stuff I don't really need, around here CL seems mostly dead. She doesn't mind as long as I don't go on the HOA page and remind the board that they're idiots.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I feel your pain. For one reason or another, I haven't worked on my bench for 6 weeks or more. I have had a few minutes here and there to work on the clocks, but it seems like there is always something that gets moved higher on the to-do list than working in the shop.

Usually when things cool down and the time change comes around I get more time in the shop. Plus I have vacation days scheduled for every other Friday until the end of the year.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah. Fall always seems to have extra "stuff" happening. But the stove going (it's 14 years old, which is apparently all new stoves last nowadays) and then the alarm system going while I'm trying to place the order for the stove… well, it was definitely Monday.

The nice thing is that with things being a bit slow, our HVAC guy, who is fairly rare among local contractors in that he actually answers his phone and then shows up when he says he's going to, is going to do the install for us. All the appliance guys I called could do an install next week or the week after, and my sweetie is leery enough about the gas that I was told she's happy to have Francisco move the stove in and hook it up so I don't wreck my back or blow us up. So I've got that going for me.


----------



## HokieKen

> I know you re object to FB (as am I) but my wife has an account and I use it to search for often really good deals on stuff I don t really need, around here CL seems mostly dead. She doesn t mind as long as I don t go on the HOA page and remind the board that they re idiots.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yeah, I look at marketplace every now and then. I bought my motorcycle off there. Luckily you don't need an account to look at it. If I see something I want, I just have my wife shoot them a message. CL seems to be on the decline around here. Which kinda sucks. I wish one or the other would go away so everybody would use a single buy/sell source.


----------



## therealSteveN

That is the situation, too many competitors for that slice of pie. I see it everywhere except the one place I would really love to see good competition. I wish someone would come in, and kick FleaBays ass for them. Well while I'm on a toot, let's get Goofle's ass kicked too, and with it YouTube…....

Huh, maybe my wish list is longer than just FleaBay. 

I've never been to TicToc, gonna go peek today, Over 1 Billion users now.. Maybe You tube is about to fall on hard times???? I went and checked real fast, ahhhh probably not gonna stop U tube this week….


----------



## DavePolaschek

The stove that was supposed to be ready for pickup at Lowe's on Monday still isn't available. Tried to call today, and got hung up on while sitting on hold three times. Ugh. I think we're going to town tomorrow to shop at the smaller independent places that don't have websites. And then I'll have to try and cancel the order at Lowe's. Or just call my credit card company and cancel the charge.

But I did make a little progress on my project. Looks like there's just 4 of us, unless there's someone sending a last minute email to Keebs tonight.


----------



## pottz

yeah appliances are hard to get right now,i have a customer that has a finished kitchen but he cant get the appliances.high end though, but his customer is getting pissed they cant use their new kitchen.good luck bud.


----------



## DavePolaschek

The Lowe's website said there was at least one available for pickup on Monday, Pottz. It's sitting in the store, but they can't be bothered to move it to the loading dock so I can pick it up. I'm about done with the Lowe's here in Santa Fe.

I filed a complaint with the home office. They tried calling the store and couldn't get anyone to answer their calls, either. With any luck, heads will roll.

Helpful hint for dealing with big, publicly traded companies: the "shareholder relations" number almost always has a real live human answering it, who will try to be very helpful. Most of the time, you don't actually need to be a shareholder, but having a few bucks sitting in an etrade account means a guy can fix that problem pretty quickly if they balk. $220 after fees to hold one share of Lowe's stock.


----------



## pottz

sorry to hear that bud ive got three lowes within 7 miles of me and ive had great service from all of them.i spend,well a lot of money with them so maybe that helps.we had some carpet installed several years ago and in the right light the carpet looked darker from one room to the next.wife didn't like it and called to complain.the flooring manager and the store manager came to our home,looked at it and said,if your not happy we'll remove it and replace it all.i told the wife no it's just the way the grain of the carpet is running that makes it look that way,and i thanked them.i buy everything from lowes that i can.i never go to home crapo.


----------



## Keebler1

I would rather buy my wood from HD as they have a better selection but most everything else i get at lowes unless im putting the wood on credit card then i go to lowes as well


----------



## pottz

for wood i go to a full line woodworkers supply house,i never buy wood from the box stores.


----------



## DavePolaschek

The Lowe's here in Santa Fe can't even unbox the stuff they're trying to sell. About half the aisles in the store have pallets of stuff sitting in them, so you can't even push a cart through.

I figured they'd at least make an effort to get a couple grand range to the loading dock, but apparently they're just not interested in selling stuff.

Come to think of it, two times ago when we were there, the thing we wanted was up on top of a shelf, but nobody could be bothered to fetch the stairs to get it down for us. The only way I got someone to help us was to roll the stairs over and start heading up them myself. Then three guys showed up to tell me I couldn't do that, and one of them went and fetched the box of light bulbs or whatever it was.

Oh well. I know better now.


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, they probably keep the keys in the forklift. I'll bet if you start it up and start to get the stove down yourself you'll get customer service.

I probably would have gone back to the offices at the back of the store looking for the highest ranking person I could find. Even better call the HQ number and pass the phone to whoever you find.


----------



## therealSteveN

> yeah appliances are hard to get right now,i have a customer that has a finished kitchen but he cant get the appliances.high end though, but his customer is getting pissed they cant use their new kitchen.good luck bud.
> 
> - pottz


We just got done replacing all the major stuff in a Kitchen redo. First we did paint, and after seeing a new good color we started thinking all we needed was new appliances, and a new countertop, we had done the floor right after the paint. All of the local places had the same price on all of the appliances she wanted. We ended up getting everything at Menards, and they knocked of an additional 11% when I told the guy we could get that price matched at either Home Depot, or Lowes. So we got the price everyone else had, less 22%. I about crapped a racoon when he handed me the quote sheet. I was just counting on the 11% off (their almost continuous promotion), and evidently he was thinking they were price matching Menards price, less 11%, so he gave me 22%. Some days it really does pay to get out of bed. 

We have had them about a month now, absolutely love the appliances, Whirlpool. Yesterday I got an email from the power company our electric use was down for last month 22%. It was weird, 2 episodes of 22%, but we haven't changed anything else in the house, so it has to be some of that. It was mildly cooler for a week, but that sometimes happens during air conditioning weather, never saved us 22%.

The stove top has one of those super cookers. We made Spaghetti for the first time with it last night, and had boiling water in 3 minutes. Old POS JennAire we had on it's biggest burner would take 20 to 25 minutes to boil water for pasta. So super happy to have appliances that actually work, got a good price, and better energy use. Win Win Win.

We ordered ours, and they were all in Oven/stove, Microwave, Dishwasher, and Fridge in 2 weeks. Might not be high end enough for your friends, but we love em.

The absolute best part was on Friday last week I got a call from the guy who wrote us up, just checking to see if we liked everything, and if we needed any help with anything, or had questions. I REALLY like Menards.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Dave, they probably keep the keys in the forklift. I ll bet if you start it up and start to get the stove down yourself you ll get customer service.
> 
> I probably would have gone back to the offices at the back of the store looking for the highest ranking person I could find. Even better call the HQ number and pass the phone to whoever you find.
> 
> - Lazyman


I'm pretty sure you and I are related, I think just like this.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave, that sucks. SteveN, Pottz, I'm glad to hear your positive experiences with some home stores!
I'm naturally disinclined to be the squeaky wheel in that situation, like Nathan and SteveN, but I would probably benefit if I could change that habit.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm like you John. By the time it's gotten to "get the manager" stage, I'm so aggravated that I'd rather just leave spend my money elsewhere. Even if it costs me more. Fortunately, my wife LOVES getting the manager…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, guys.

I was disinclined to get the manager, but the third time I got hung up on while waiting on hold trying to find out if they'd let me get my stove, I got pissed. "As a shareholder, I'm appalled by the situation I see at the Santa Fe Lowe's…"

The store has 24 hours to tell me where my stove is, so I'm still waiting on a call, but we're probably going to go buy from someone else anyhow at this point. Lowe's deliveries were into late October or November already, so that was why I was going to pick it up myself, but if I can get someone to deliver and install it, that'll be easier.

The Homer Depot isn't much better locally, but we have Dahl, who do electrical and plumbing. And I can talk to contractors and find where they go for stuff (how we found Dahl, who stocks even goofy pre-WWII plumbing parts, if you need that sort of thing). My sweetie likes Lowe's, but if I have an alternate source for everything we buy there, I can probably convince her to not ever give them more money.


----------



## therealSteveN

I had forgotten all about delivery. We had paid for delivery at Menards, there they aren't as strong, and sub it out. Jeesh so much $$$$$$, plus they only crate new in, and for a price haul old out. In talking with my Plumber, about what to do with a propane line, on an all electric stove/oven, and about setting up the plumbing on the dishwasher, he just said, ok, When can I go to wherever you bought it, and pick everything up…... DOH!!!!!

Shane did the pick up, delivery, complete installation of all of it, and took everything to where it was going. His total cost was $37.00 more than just the delivery charge, and the same as what he was going to charge me just to do the other work I had originally thought to engage him to do.

Just adding that, because some people who go there frequently know where the red tape is stored, so they don't have any problem cutting it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

We just went to Builder's Source, a local-ish small chain (four stores, farthest is El Paso) and it took us 20 minutes to get exactly the same range, for $470 less than Lowe's, but *including delivery*. It'll be delivered and installed next Thursday. Yay!


----------



## bndawgs

Jessem router lift $140?


----------



## Keebler1

Ok do I have a problem that Im thinking about a third already…..


----------



## pottz

> Ok do I have a problem that Im thinking about a third already…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


nahhhh. just send me one,and i wont think you have a problem at all ?


----------



## EricFai

Lead times, are way out of wack, they say covid, I not buying that anymore.

I used HD for a number of years, they after moving and making purchases for the new house, asked for a discount, and tried to include a veterans discount, they turned it down when over to Lowe's, picked up a 10% discount, and when I purchased materials for the shop, I received a 17% discount.

I still hit the link cal hardware store for a few things, and it's only 3 minutes from the house.


----------



## EricFai

On another subject, been in the shop messing around with a couple of finishes for 2 projects, nailed that down, so it time to start the finish over the weekend.

Also I have been messing with an emblem to start placing on my projects. And the came up with the following. I need to place a year stamp below.

Any thoughts or comments. Thank in advance.


----------



## pottz

> On another subject, been in the shop messing around with a couple of finishes for 2 projects, nailed that down, so it time to start the finish over the weekend.
> 
> Also I have been messing with an emblem to start placing on my projects. And the came up with the following. I need to place a year stamp below.
> 
> Any thoughts or comments. Thank in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric


why not just a branding iron.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'd recommend against a branding iron for a while. Use your mark for six months or a year, and if you still don't want to change it, *then* get the iron. But it kinda sucks to have an iron for a mark you've decided you want to change. I hear.

As for the mark itself, do you want a city or a tag line with it, Eric? I would play with those a little and see how things fit together.

Oh, and I never did hear back from the Santa Fe Lowe's, but I did manage to successfully cancel the order. And i should see the money back on my credit card by next Wednesday at the latest. If I feel like stirring the pot further, I'll call HQ and let them know I never heard back, but I probably won't unless there's a problem with the credit card, and then I'll be as likely to initiate a chargeback as to call Lowe's.


----------



## EricFai

Dave, the city and state would be a great addition, and I didn't think of a tag line.

At first I used a small veining knife, in about 20 minutes. Then I thought of the Dremel, and cleaned up the bottom. Then I remembered the Dremel has a face plate, wow that worked well.

But with the right bit I could do that from the start and free hand the lettering.

Time to play again


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah. Play with it, get something you like, then live with it for something like six months. If it doesn't change in that time, you've got one worth making an iron of.

Bonus points if you can do it by hand during that time, but with the little lasers, you can play with burning marks, too. Or make a stamp by filing a piece of metal you whack to make some of the mark, then carve the rest… you'll figure something out.


----------



## EricFai

Pottz, I have thought about a branding iron, but I want to incorporate a year made in there to. And I have heard different opinions about the brands, both good and bad.

Dave, yes I thought about a wood burning pen, which would work for the smaller lettering (drafting style) then scale the thickness of the monograme letters, still using the veining knife, just a single cut and not as deep.


----------



## pottz

> I'd recommend against a branding iron for a while. Use your mark for six months or a year, and if you still don't want to change it, *then* get the iron. But it kinda sucks to have an iron for a mark you've decided you want to change. I hear.
> 
> As for the mark itself, do you want a city or a tag line with it, Eric? I would play with those a little and see how things fit together.
> 
> Oh, and I never did hear back from the Santa Fe Lowe's, but I did manage to successfully cancel the order. And i should see the money back on my credit card by next Wednesday at the latest. If I feel like stirring the pot further, I'll call HQ and let them know I never heard back, but I probably won't unless there's a problem with the credit card, and then I'll be as likely to initiate a chargeback as to call Lowe's.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


raise some hell dave sounds like the problem is a bad manager.my lowes, all 3 are on point.like the carpet situation my wife didn't make a big stink the manager just came to our house on his own because he wanted it to be right.for that there my go to for anything they can provide me.when i bought a new washer dryer a few years ago they had a problem getting me the washer,so they said if you'll take the floor model we can give you a discount and deliver right away.it was in perfect condition but the manage thought their was a tiny ding so he gave me more off.i dont what he saw,it looked good to me.ive never had a problem with lowes service.for you it sounds like lowes needs to investigate that stores service issues.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> raise some hell dave sounds like the problem is a bad manager


Eh, that's not my problem. That's Lowe's problem.

I'm happy I found Builder's Source for appliances. I'll be happier if I never have to set foot in the Santa Fe Lowe's again.


----------



## pottz

> raise some hell dave sounds like the problem is a bad manager
> 
> Eh, that's not my problem. That's Lowe's problem.
> 
> I'm happy I found Builder's Source for appliances. I'll be happier if I never have to set foot in the Santa Fe Lowe's again.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


your right but they need to hear about it or the problem will persist.hey ill get my wife on it,******************** will hit the fan-lol.


----------



## DavePolaschek

They have heard about it. Corporate couldn't even get someone at the store to return their calls. But I'm done with the store for now. My ********************s account is down to zero, and I have no more ********************s to give.


----------



## pottz

> They have heard about it. Corporate couldn't even get someone at the store to return their calls. But I'm done with the store for now. My ********************s account is down to zero, and I have no more ********************s to give.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


lol-i hear ya bud,i wish you had the lowes i do.


----------



## Lazyman

> Dave, the city and state would be a great addition, and I didn t think of a tag line.
> 
> At first I used a small veining knife, in about 20 minutes. Then I thought of the Dremel, and cleaned up the bottom. Then I remembered the Dremel has a face plate, wow that worked well.
> 
> But with the right bit I could do that from the start and free hand the lettering.
> 
> Time to play again
> 
> - Eric


You might consider making a pattern template to see if you can use a miniature pattern or flush trim bit.

Your logo reminds me of a modified EU "CE" certification logo.


----------



## pottz

ive got a branding iron but i rarely mark my work.hell i dont want anyone knowing who made my crap-lol. seriously i really dont care about who knows who made what i do.


----------



## therealSteveN

> We just went to Builder's Source, a local-ish small chain (four stores, farthest is El Paso) and it took us 20 minutes to get exactly the same range, for $470 less than Lowe's, but *including delivery*. It'll be delivered and installed next Thursday. Yay!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


 Proof that good things happen to good people. Yay.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave, glad you got it sorted.
Eric, I LOVE your mark. Damn what can you do with JM? Haha I could use a few different symbols I have a few "irons in the fire" but no branding irons!

Supply chain issues:
Dont get me started. I can hold forth on this for a long time. It's ok to blame Covid. And other things. It's called the Supply Chain Whiplash effect, I've seen it firsthand, and all it takes is a sudden temporary change in demand; the results reverberate up and down the supply chain and can last much longer than the initial disturbance.

People are buying computer chips from "scalpers" for 10x the retail list price just to build orders while they wait for the 2year lead times on new stock. 
Those delays and price hikes whiplash downstream too and affect all industries.

Rant over. Tldr: it's a feature/flaw of economics that is bound to happen occasionally.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, gents! I'm hoping today I can get out to the shop and make some progress on the swap projects.

The other thing with supply chain issues is that they add friction to everything, which increases costs. Having to call a company a half-dozen times, rather than placing a single order online and just having the thing you ordered show up means the time you spent making the multiple calls is time (and money) you've burned. When it's for a part of a larger product, that drives up costs.

At some point, it would be nice if we could sort this crap out before it costs too much, but I'm not hopeful.

I've got my BMW K1600GTL motorcycle that I haven't felt safe taking on a road trip this summer because there's a recall on the fuel pump, because it might catch fire. Over six months have gone by since the recall was issued, and he two closest BMW dealers still don't have a fuel pump for me. It got bad enough they had to send out a second recall notice saying "sorry, don't ride your bike, and please stop calling to check if we've got a fuel pump for you. We don't. We'll send you a third letter when we've actually got a pump to repair your bike."

Gah. More friction, more wasted time, more expense.

At least there's toilet paper on the store shelves.


----------



## HokieKen

My 'Merican bike's been running like a champ all year Dave ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Ok do I have a problem that Im thinking about a third already…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> nahhhh. just send me one,and i wont think you have a problem at all ?
> 
> - pottz


and send me other one thats solves that problem *LOL :<))))))*



> We just went to Builder's Source, a local-ish small chain (four stores, farthest is El Paso) and it took us 20 minutes to get exactly the same range, for $470 less than Lowe's, but *including delivery*. It'll be delivered and installed next Thursday. Yay!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> Proof that good things happen to good people. Yay.
> 
> - therealSteveN


*INDEED +2 :<))))))))*


----------



## Keebler1

See unicorns do exist


----------



## duckmilk

I'm experiencing a similar supply chain issue. Two months ago I bought a new flat bed trailer, but it didn't come with a spare. A week later I went to a local shop to order the wheel and tire, they have the tire but can't get the wheel yet.


----------



## Keebler1

Fabr8cate your own wheel duck


----------



## HokieKen

Took me better than 2 months to track down tires for my motorcycle back in the spring. There are definite supply chain issues everywhere.



> ...
> People are buying computer chips from "scalpers" for 10x the retail list price just to build orders while they wait for the 2year lead times on new stock. ...
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I was going to build a new PC a few months ago. When I started pricing CPUs and GPUs I changed my mind…


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm looking at an all steel 30' x 50' x 14' barn, eventually shop for my property up the road and the price of steel has driven the building up $8K more over the past 3 months. I still haven't looked to see how much more concrete is since I last bought it in May of last year.


----------



## pottz

> I m looking at an all steel 30 x 50 x 14 barn, eventually shop for my property up the road and the price of steel has driven the building up $8K more over the past 3 months. I still haven t looked to see how much more concrete is since I last bought it in May of last year.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


best sit tight until at least the second quarter for prices on steel products to drop….hopefully.shipping costs are the one big problem right now.containers from china have gone from 2k to 23k or more,and thats if you can score a container.my lasts shipments of gun nails took almost 9 months to get here.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That shouldn't be too much of a problem, I've got dirt work to do, settle then form and place concrete before getting the building ordered. If the poo totally hits the fan, I'm not object to a wood framed pole barn, it'll just take longer to erect. I'm hope the drop in steel prices translate quickly to the consumer unlike oil prices dropping and fuel taking quite a bit longer to follow suit.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Lol if you're hoping for low fuel prices Yeti. Crude is climbing steadily. 
My brother sells steel buildings, says business is dead due to the hike in steel prices. 
People will wait for them to lower or build with wood instead.


----------



## Keebler1

Yeti here is a thought. Not sure if it will work but find your local habitat for humanity and talk to the build crew that l8kes to do the hard construction. We have walls framed and erected on a house in 6 hrs or so with a lunch break


----------



## DavePolaschek

Shop time today was none of the projects I had planned to work on. We had a neighbor over for cocktails yesterday, and my sweetie decided we need a new table for the portale, tout de suite.

So I cut a couple pine 1×8 scraps down, drilled a few holes for the table top (no picture yet), and then took some ash scraps and made some legs.










It'll be a staked table, with the legs going into a pair of pine 1×3s, which will be set into the bottom of the table (the outside edge will be set in far enough to give the proper splay to the legs, the inside edge will be flush), 15 and change inches square, with a 1 inch radius on the corners, I think. I'll probably chamfer the edges of the table, but I haven't figured out the specifics of that yet. Maybe 45 degrees below, and a quarter-round with a 1/2" radius on the top? The pine is soft enough that crisp corners will just get dinged up in no time…


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm not in a great big hurry for putting up the building, I can wait for lower prices as I've got plenty of prep work to do before hand and a slab can sit and wait for as long as I need for prices to calm.

I'm under no false pretenses we'll ever see gas prices again like we did last year, all part of the fun of building back better!

I do need to find a crew to frame the house (after the barn) as I'd like to be the GC but there's only so much I can do myself and everything to dry it in and side it has to happen quickly.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Yeti here is a thought. Not sure if it will work but find your local habitat for humanity and talk to the build crew that l8kes to do the hard construction. We have walls framed and erected on a house in 6 hrs or so with a lunch break
> 
> - Keebler1


Most of the HfH builds I have been part of were very good experiences. I always felt it was as close to being Amish on the farm as most people will ever get.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Dad was actually heavily involved in H4H in OH and in SC as recently as 2.5 years ago. His parkinson's is catching up with him and he just can't do as much anymore. The nice thing about the H4H houses is no walls over 8' as their building basic housing, not luxury housing.


----------



## Keebler1

I was on build crew and was on a job site for h4h at 0730 every saturday till i got real busy with church things on saturday that put a hamper on that. Id like to get back to it at some point but dont see being available anytime in the near future


----------



## therealSteveN

I have great difficulty with both bending down, and dizziness, and almost unable to kneel anymore, so Framing and trim are out, and both were my wheelhouse back when. I miss the builds, used to be great relaxation, while doing similar work to my regular part time job. All I can say is a huge difference between doing it for $$$$$ and for volunteer charity. Used to love the times the future owners were on site. Those smiles fueled you toward showing up at the next build.

I'd encourage anyone able to help, to do so, it's good for the soul. For new home owners wanting to do DIY work on your own home, also a great place to get OTJ training, as well as find like souls to help you and you help them with their DIY chores.

Volunteering is easy Just throwing this out there if there are any readers wondering how to help. Since back when I started IIRC it was 1991. My Wife and I had just moved into the first home we built for ourselves. I was bored, and my Uncle talked me into going to a build. Back then there were only where the next house was to be built, or what place was getting redone. Today there are Ladies builds, Builds for all kinds of groups, anyone could feel at home. Progress, Inclusion.

https://www.habitat.org/volunteer


----------



## RichT

> I have great difficulty with both bending down, and dizziness, and almost unable to kneel anymore, so Framing and trim are out, and both were my wheelhouse back when.
> 
> - therealSteveN


You might not believe this, but I am truly sorry to hear of your health issues. I wish you the best.


----------



## HokieKen

I have told my wife on multiple occasions that I want to volunteer with H4H. I enjoy the work and the cause is good. Maybe one day. I never have time but I suppose I never will unless I get it on the schedule and have no choice but to show up or be the a-hole that didn't ;-) As long as I don't have to mud drywall or paint, I'm having a good time. I don't even mind the plumbing or electrical.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny down here they hire people to drywall and have an electrician who does the electrical. Not sure about the plumbing though. It is neat watching the drywall guys work also


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, those dudes that do drywall have it down to a science. I've only done it a handful of times though and I have a touch of OCD so it's not one of my favorite chores…


----------



## Lazyman

Pretty sure that they hire electricians and plumbers or have some that volunteer; otherwise, it makes it harder to get the inspections done. The most fun for me was building and raising the walls. Started the day with a slab and by 3pm, they were ready for the roof trusses. It was pretty impressive how the studs came out of the storage container in bundles that are numbered and labeled for assembly and placement on the slab. Since they build the same plan over and over, they have got it down to a science.


----------



## therealSteveN

Even back when most of the builds had specialization, and general skill work. Unless the drywall guys didn't show, but they attempt to put guys who excel in something on that, and hardly anyone wants to "get stuck" doing something they hate to do, it leads to poor work, and the overall object is for like souls to pitch in, and create the best home they can for the new owners. They understand frustrations, and know if they can give you back something for you giving your time it's a win, win, and they will get more people involved, and better, those people will often come back.

We almost always had licensed plumbers, and electricians on site during the build. If the guy who drew permits couldn't be there, one of his journeymen would, and would work under his license. Day of inspection though the licensed guy would be there.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Two weeks to progress. I'm almost ready to hand off the little table my sweetie is going to paint for our portale, and then I'll be back to trying to wrap up everything for this swap. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## EricFai

I am working on a curing all the parts needed for mine. The wood part is easy, and I should be able to knock the main part out in an afternoon. Looks like I need to call McMaster Carr for the brass pieces, just hope they can ship quickly.

This time I am making 2, so I'll have one for myself.


----------



## HokieKen

I had a touch of shop time tonight so I made a new Rosewood handle for a defunct screwdriver. Really liked the shape and size. It split promptly when I drove it on the shaft so the evening was a loss.









Par for the course…


----------



## EricFai

That stinks, guess it was just a little tight on the shaft.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Most of my McMaster-Carr orders this year have gotten here in two or three days, Eric. If it shows in stock on their website, they'll get it to you quickly. It's as if they're saying, "What supply chain disruptions?"

Sorry, Kenny. Shoulda used more lube, eh?


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny epoxy the handle on as is. Put tyvek tape around the edges of the crack and get some casting resin like stones resin or alumilite amazing clear cast or liquid diamonds something with a 45 minute plus working time. Color the epoxy and fill the crack. After a few days polish it. Something like what I did here although I did get lucky and had just poured a couple pen blanks and the extra hadnt fully set up yet. If you want epoxy the handle on and ship it to me. I have extra stones resin and liquid diamonds sitting around.


----------



## therealSteveN

We have switched to flooring in a bathroom, and still in the Kitchen trying to get it finished to her liking. I need to get back out in the shop, and get moving again. All my parts and pieces are on hand, so it's time to see about chopping some wood.  Doctor's appt today. I'll see if the afternoon doesn't allow for some open time.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> Sorry, Kenny. Shoulda used more lube, eh?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## HokieKen

If it were another screwdriver, I might have dyed epoxy and pressed on Keebler. But, it's a vintage driver and just wouldn't look right I don't think. And it only took me about 10 minutes to turn and sand it so it's not like I'm heavily invested ;-) I should have turned one long grain to avoid the splitting but I had a small piece that was just the right size that was endgrain oriented so I was lazy and went with it. I'll just toss it and turn another one the proper way.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Made some progress on the bonus today. Then turned a set of legs for another table and blogged that. Went pretty smoothly now that I've worked out the right speeds and such.


----------



## Keebler1

My latest print. My wife took it off the printer, removed the supports and sent me a pic. It was about a 3 day print and about as tall as I can print on the new printer.


----------



## pottz

> My latest print. My wife took it off the printer, removed the supports and sent me a pic. It was about a 3 day print and about as tall as I can print on the new printer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


thats just creepy keebs ;-\


----------



## Keebler1

My step daughter wants it

Its oogie boogie from the movie nightmare before christmas


----------



## pottz

> My step daughter wants it
> 
> Its oogie boogie from the movie nightmare before christmas
> 
> - Keebler1


i wont fight her for it-lol.


----------



## drsurfrat

I recognize that. He needs bugs crawling out of his seams, though


----------



## HokieKen

That does look familiar Keebler. Very cool 

Attempt #2 went better…


----------



## DavePolaschek

I got about an hour and a half in the shop before dinner. Turned a 3×3x6 canarywood blank into this:


----------



## Keebler1

Dave turners warehouse has a sale every weds.vthis week its a manager pen kit set. 6 pen kits and the bushings for $35.


----------



## pottz

> I got about an hour and a half in the shop before dinner. Turned a 3×3x6 canarywood blank into this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


nice dave,so what the hell is it ?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Little vase, I suspect, Pottz. I still have to finish the inside and bottom, but I'm probably going to epoxy the inside so it'll hold water.

Thanks, Keebs. I don't really need to buy more stuff. More need to work through the pile of wood and projects on my list.


----------



## pottz

> Little vase, I suspect, Pottz. I still have to finish the inside and bottom, but I'm probably going to epoxy the inside so it'll hold water.
> 
> Thanks, Keebs. I don't really need to buy more stuff. More need to work through the pile of wood and projects on my list.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


dave nobody "needs" to buy more stuff,thats not the point.it makes us happy,right ? hey cool vase.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah. And I scored a bunch of points making the little table out of essentially scraps, but I've got two more projects to wrap up before the snow starts flying, and we've got a freeze coming next week. But the vase got done when I normally would've been cooking dinner if we had a working stove, so it was "free" time. Tomorrow the new stove arrives…


----------



## EricFai

That looks very nice Dave. That is thing I like about turning, things come out of the blank fast

Keebler, I see the aliens are among us.


----------



## Lazyman

I really like the shape of that vase, Dave. I might have to copy that one.


----------



## bndawgs

Is that with that new $100 3D printer Keebs?


----------



## therealSteveN

> That does look familiar Keebler. Very cool
> 
> Attempt #2 went better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny that is a very nice chunk of wood, and it makes that old screwdrivers glory sing out loud and clear. Nice save.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I got about an hour and a half in the shop before dinner. Turned a 3×3x6 canarywood blank into this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, I like the shape and grain on this, the grain duplicates the shape, very cool little vase.


----------



## Keebler1

Yes Steve thats on my new printer


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Eric. Thanks, Nathan. Thanks, SteveN. It was a fairly straight-grained piece of canarywood, so I didn't figure I was going to get mich help from the grain, so I didn't even think about that as I was turning. Just happened to work out that the shape in my brain worked well with the grain.


----------



## duckmilk

> the shape in my brain worked well with the grain.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Pure poetry Dave


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Duck! I'm a poet and don't even know it? ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Thanks, Duck! I'm a poet and don't even know it? ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


just stick to woodworking dave ;-)


----------



## therealSteveN

> Thanks, Eric. Thanks, Nathan. Thanks, SteveN. It was a fairly straight-grained piece of canarywood, so I didn't figure I was going to get mich help from the grain, so I didn't even think about that as I was turning. Just happened to work out that the shape in my brain worked well with the grain.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Shhhhhhh, thats not how its done. You're supposed to say you looked at it so you could perfectly reproduce the grain lines in the shape of the turning. Hours of patient study, led to this masterpiece of art, and balance. It helps the BS load if you throw in a few of those words nobody really knows what they mean…


----------



## Lazyman

> Thanks, Duck! I'm a poet and don't even know it? ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> just stick to woodworking dave ;-)
> 
> - pottz


But look at those feet! They're Longfellow's.

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Keebs or Dave P, 
Would one of you wordsmiths mind measuring the length of the threaded portion at the end of your lathe spindle?
And/or the length from the tip of the spindle to the shoulder that the chuck cinches up on?
I'm trying to salvage my lathe project on this thread and that may be the last detail I need before talking to a machinist!


----------



## Keebler1

John will look at shipping that spindle this weekend. If its $10 or so itll be in the mail this weekend. Will measure threads on bothe lathe spindles today


----------



## DavePolaschek

I can measure things when I get out to the shop later this morning, John, but I would look things up online, as my measurements may be "ballpark" measures.

Nova has a set of specs here and my lathe has the IDNS 1×8tpi UNC threads, but the spec doesn't show the thread length and register length.

Edit to add, someone who plays machinist, like maybe a Kenny, would perhaps have the specs at hand.


----------



## Lazyman

Larger lathes usually have 1.25" 8TPI spindles. My Laguna's spindle is 1.25 long to the flange as well, though if the swing is not more than about 12-16" a 1" spindle should be fine.


----------



## DavePolaschek

The thread length on mine is 7/8", the register diameter is 1⅜ and the register length is ¼. This is on a Harbor Freight lathe.

I agree with Nathan that you might want a 1¼ shaft instead. And now that I think of it, the thread length and register length are probably not critical, as long as the chuck can screw on far enough that it registers properly. One of my faceplates is shallow enough that it won't register if I don't drill a relief for the lathe spindle in the base of the piece I'm turning (because the thread length is about ⅛ too long for it), so I almost never use that faceplate. I've got a washer that'll work to space everything right, but it's almost always at the bottom of my box of lathe accessories, and it's easier to use the other faceplate than to dig it out.


----------



## HokieKen

The thread length is only critical so far as not being too long for whatever chucks/faceplates you have. The thread length on my PM 90 is too long for my Nova Chucks so I had to make a 1/2" spacer go between the chuck and the registration face. Really, other lathes don't matter much, I'd measure (and will tonight if I remember…) the depth of the internal thread on my chucks and just make the spindle threads about 3/16" shorter than that.

A larger 1-1/4" thread is a good idea too unless you just have 1" threaded chucks or faceplates already. The 1-1/4"-8 is also readily available.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Just going to put this here as a warning for future me.

Padauk plus shellac is not the same as orange shellac. It's *MORE* so.

I guess that gives away that I'm into the finishing and cursing phase of this swap.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave, can't wait to see it.
All, thanks as always for the helpful feedback. Since I currently own no chucks it seems 1-1/8 makes more sense given the stoutness of the 2" bearings.
I will hopefully finalize a spindle design and talk to a machinist in the next few days.


----------



## Keebler1

John spindle and pulley got dropped in the mail this afternoon


----------



## Keebler1

Dave P what are your 3 favorite colors in order from most to least fav


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave P what are your 3 favorite colors in order from most to least fav


When asked "what is your favorite color?" I often respond with "plaid" or "paisley" just to be difficult.

In real life, when using things, blue, gray, and green frequently win out, but add purple to the list if you don't consider "gray" a color. When making things, blue, turquoise, and red are what I use, with yellow a distant fourth.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks Keebs! Dave, tough answer to a tough question!

Had 20 minutes of shop time today. Working on something for my kids' great grandma:









Also started drilling a 1.5" diameter hole in 5/8" thick steel. I'm about halfway through but my hole saw will bottom out at 1/2" so I'm not sure how I'll finish it. Can't reach the back side…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Also started drilling a 1.5" diameter hole in 5/8" thick steel. I m about halfway through but my hole saw will bottom out at 1/2" so I m not sure how I ll finish it. Can t reach the back side…
> 
> - JohnMcClure


you cant move the bit out another 1/8 " :<)))))))


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Also started drilling a 1.5" diameter hole in 5/8" thick steel. I m about halfway through but my hole saw will bottom out at 1/2" so I m not sure how I ll finish it. Can t reach the back side…
> 
> - JohnMcClure
> 
> you cant move the bit out another 1/8 " :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony, nope!


----------



## drsurfrat

oh, that's not easy.

Now that you have the hole started, maybe switch to an abrasive cutter? I have had good luck with Remgrit on stone and (thin) stainless. $23 at home depot


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, can t wait to see it.


I'll take that as a cue for a teaser.










Or perhaps…










Hope y'all are having a good Sunday so far.


----------



## DavePolaschek

John, if you don't have a solution yet, drilling (with a bit small enough to go down the hole-saw kerf) around the outside and then connecting the dots with a small hobby hacksaw would get you there. It'd be a pain, and you'd have to clean up the edges with a file, but results would be as good as your patience allowed…


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks Drsurfrat and Dave.
I'll be doing what Dave said (except substitute a hammer for a hacksaw I think). And clean up with a file.
The tool I have is called Rotabroach and I gotta say I was thrilled with how well it cut once I got a few for the right pressure and speed. It went the full 0.5" of its depth like a charm.

PS Drsurfrat.
Is it Doctor Surf Rat, or am I reading it wrong?


----------



## EricFai

What about run the pit hole through then flip the metal stock over to drill through with the hole saw.

I guess I had better get going to send a progress photo to Keebler.


----------



## bndawgs

> What about run the pit hole through then flip the metal stock over to drill through with the hole saw.
> 
> I guess I had better get going to send a progress photo to Keebler.
> 
> - Eric


That was going to be my recommendation as well.


----------



## drsurfrat

yes, doc surf rat. There was a comic in a surfing mag called Maynard and the Rat, I used that at school, then when I got my phd, surfrat was taken in hotmail, so I added dr…

<< That is actually me walking the nose in my profile pic, albeit 30 years ago.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Yeah, that would have been my first solution too but it's not possible.


----------



## EricFai

Shop time today, for swap project. Item is milled up and ready for assembly once I get other needed pieces. All in all productive afternoon. And I found the wood for my bonus item to


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got some shop time both this morning and afternoon. Swap project is still getting finished, but looking pretty good. Plus I framed a picture for my sweetie's birthday present later this week, so I've got that done, and managed to do it entirely under the radar.

Edited to add: also framed this print of a prickly pear I spotted in our yard. Turned out pretty well, I think.


----------



## pottz

> Got some shop time both this morning and afternoon. Swap project is still getting finished, but looking pretty good. Plus I framed a picture for my sweetie s birthday present later this week, so I've got that done, and managed to do it entirely under the radar.
> 
> Edited to add: also framed this print of a prickly pear I spotted in our yard. Turned out pretty well, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice !!!!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## DavePolaschek

Just one weekend remaining for progress pictures. Hope everyone's plugging along!


----------



## Keebler1

Dang I need to get busy and get some photos taken
Good thing I have the second 3d printer since my first one is down for a while. Ill have to get back to printing swap stuff. Just printed a big stitch this weekend. Will have pics next weekend of that one. Dave do you have a 10mm drill bit?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Don't think I do, Keebs. I might have a 25/64, which would be close, but I don't think I do.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Teaser:










I took it as a challenge to fit everything in a small flat-rate box. Took a couple tries, but I made it. Hoping to get a name to put on the box soon.


----------



## Keebler1

Waiting on one more progress pic


----------



## therealSteveN

Errrrr, that would be the guy doing Honey Do's at a record pace. We got going on the Bathroom, and she is a harsh taskmaster. I get one 20 minute meal break a 12 hour shift. Almost done there, so it's shop time carnival starting tomorrow. Looking at pics in next few days, completed in a week, well finishing will add to that, but I should be ok. I am opposed to "Grant" shipping expenses, which means stick to the dates.


----------



## Keebler1

Lol got it goerge ill pass out names this week then


----------



## pottz

> Teaser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took it as a challenge to fit everything in a small flat-rate box. Took a couple tries, but I made it. Hoping to get a name to put on the box soon.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


hey you can use mine if you like dave.plus you already have the address ?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> hey you can use mine if you like dave.plus you already have the address ?


Sorry, Pottz. I had to leave the cord out of the box, so you probably wouldn't be able to use it. ;-)

Good to hear everyone's cooking right along. I've got my string of honey dos beginning in the next few days. First frost of the year is supposed to be tonight.


----------



## Keebler1

Names have been handed out let me know if you didnt receive the email or have questions


----------



## EricFai

This has been a fun swap. Glad I decided to enter. And can't wait to see whom sends me a package of treasures.

Using drop pieces that I have laying around. Cherry, Bloodwood, Pariauin, maybe some Oak and Wenge. Along with a little brass, and mild steel oh and stainless.

Using this swap to make some for myself too.


----------



## therealSteveN

Good to go, got out of Chore Jail last night, today starts shop time….


----------



## Keebler1

If I had some spare money Id be set for next years beer swap with this deal


----------



## DavePolaschek

Wait! We were supposed to send treasures ?!?

Oops! ;-P


----------



## pottz

> Wait! We were supposed to send treasures ?!?
> 
> Oops! ;-P
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


i treasure everything you do dave !


----------



## EarlS

Hmm - and here I've been throwing away all of the "treasures" the shop helpers leave in the yard. I guess I should start boxing them up and sending them to Pottz.


----------



## pottz

> Hmm - and here I ve been throwing away all of the "treasures" the shop helpers leave in the yard. I guess I should start boxing them up and sending them to Pottz.
> 
> - EarlS


thats ok earl ive got my own shop helper-lol.


----------



## EricFai

I think these swaps produce treasures for the receiver.

And the fun part is making these treasures.


----------



## HokieKen

Erics right. When Earl and I sit out, the bar goes way up for quality of work!


----------



## EricFai

Don't sell yourself short Kenny. You have turned out some good projects. And besides you have given me some good advise


----------



## EarlS

> When Earl and I sit out, the bar goes way up for quality of work!
> 
> - HokieKen


+1

I resemble that remark


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, it's on the way, and USPS says it left Albuquerque last night for… somewhere.

Looks like Monday delivery for someone.


----------



## pottz

> Well, it's on the way, and USPS says it left Albuquerque last night for… somewhere.
> 
> Looks like Monday delivery for someone.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


CANT WAIT !!!!!.........well i mean im excited for someone ?


----------



## EricFai

Little bit of shop time this evening, milled up a few blanks (rough sized), and layed out the other pieces for the swap. It will require a trip to the hardware store to obtain a few parts. But should be able to do the required drilling and mortise of the square blocks the final cutting to size over the weekend.

Wow Dave, shipped early. Or did I miss something about the dates?

Kenny, thanks for the info. The idea you gave me about the drill bit was great.


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome Eric, glad it worked out for you! I can't tell you how many hundreds of dull drill bits I've probably discarded over the years. But since I started woodworking and realized they were a great source of hardened steel in precision ground sizes, I started keeping them when they wear out. Of course since I switched careers and had yo start buying my own bits, I tend to make them last a little longer too ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Wow Dave, shipped early. Or did I miss something about the dates?


Probably not. I was done and shipped early because I've got home projects that need my attention soon and I didn't want to put this project on hold and then be shipping late.


----------



## EricFai

I can relate to that. I have a wedding in a few weeks. So I'm hustling to get the tool swap items completed before. They are just small items, but they can be very useful.

Edit. Following the wedding, the shop time will be making jigs for the table saw. I have been collecting some drops of 3/4" birch plywood, cabinet grade at that. Some are 2' square.


----------



## Keebler1

Cut top to bottom or left to right to make the pen blanks?


----------



## pottz

> Cut top to bottom or left to right to make the pen blanks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


oh man cant wait to see what comes from that !


----------



## DavePolaschek

If you go left to right, you'll have some pens with no green and some with no blue. I'd probably cut top to bottom so you get more of a mix of colors.


----------



## Keebler1

Yep problem I have when deciding to cut blocks is the center is always different from top and bottom. Hopefully the grey/silver shows up you can see a couple of spots of grey in bottom pic


----------



## JohnMcClure

Looks awesome.


----------



## Keebler1

John did that shafy and gear make it


----------



## EricFai

I am not sure what the size of block. Say 5" x 5" then I would cut top the bottom. Or just cut them out then pick random prices.

I bet they will turn out great.


----------



## Keebler1

5.25×5.25x either 7/8" or 1" I get 5 pen blanks out of one of those blocks


----------



## EricFai

I take it, that is from your printer. And that is cool.
Now the real question is. How does the cost compare to just purchasing the acrylic blanks?


----------



## bndawgs

What kind of tree is this?



















I was thinking cherry. But it didn't smell like it


----------



## pottz

> I take it, that is from your printer. And that is cool.
> Now the real question is. How does the cost compare to just purchasing the acrylic blanks?
> 
> - Eric


irrelevant eric,it's all about the creativity!


----------



## EricFai

I can relate to that. Riding blanks, you get what they pick out and send. Unless you're riding the wood blanks.

And with printing you can create a unique design.


----------



## drsurfrat

Eric, I think it is a casting, not a print.


----------



## Keebler1

That is alumilite resin I cast Eric


----------



## EricFai

I stand corrected. Either way they do look cool. So how does that stuff turn, do you need special cutters?


----------



## Lazyman

When I see bark like that, Steve, it is usually some sort of relatively young fruit tree-cherry, plum, peach, apricots and nectarines often have bark like that.

Got any leaves to show?


----------



## pottz

it's snake wood !!!!


----------



## bndawgs

> When I see bark like that, Steve, it is usually some sort of relatively young fruit tree-cherry, plum, peach, apricots and nectarines often have bark like that.
> 
> Got any leaves to show?
> 
> - Lazyman


I have to go check. It's in my neighbor's yard. I'm pretty sure it's cherry as well.


----------



## Keebler1

Eric the alumilite and epoxy i cast turns great. I use a negative rake carbide cutter but have used the regular round cutter. Light easy passes. Do you turn pens?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I stand corrected. Either way they do look cool. So how does that stuff turn, do you need special cutters?
> 
> - Eric


keep showing pics keebs you have Eric about to jump down another rabbit hole with you LOL :<))))))


----------



## Keebler1

Lol. I will. Heres another rabbit hole to go down as well. Stitch printed with uv color change filament


----------



## EricFai

Yeah, I have turned a few pens out of wood. PSI kits and blanks. Going to get out the shop later and do some turning for the tool swap over the weekend.

I was out there earlier doing the final milling with drill press and some dado groves, for the set that some lucky guy will get.


----------



## Keebler1

Eric i think turners warehouse sells lumilite blanks. You can also go to nvwoodwerks and wine country pens for blanks out of alumilite. If you have certain colors you want hollor at me Ill see what I can do. I can get them to you reasonably priced. These dont bad like the acrylester that woodcraft rockler and psi sells


----------



## EricFai

Keebler, I will have to check those sites out, and see what they have. The lathe tools that I have is a set of 8 old school steel which I sharpen. And a few carbide tools. A few years back I picked up a starter set for pen turning from PSI. I still have a few blanks left yet. Would the alumilite need a better tool to cut?

Was able to get some shop time this afternoon, 2 more items knocked out, 1 of which was on the lathe. I think that was the smallest diameter I have turned without a mandrel, had to go down to 1/2" at the ends. and the drive center is 3/4". Fornatualy I have a live center and was able to flip the stock. But I was worried about applying to much pressure and splitting the stock. All went well.

Kenny, thanks for the advise about the furrel, a compression fitting worked out very well, and it's going to look good too being brass.


----------



## Keebler1

Eric also check out exotic blanks. Theres a facebook group for blank sales and auction and for res8n casting where you can find blanks. The carbide kit from psi will work. I found using the round is easiest. I get catches with the square cutter. You should be able to go to easywood tools and find a negative rake round cutter to fit the bars you currently have for your carbide cutters. A negative rake makes it easier. Of course you can create that angle by the way you hold the tool also


----------



## Keebler1

All cut up


----------



## EricFai

Hey those look nice, it will be neat to see them turned. I use Cook Woods for most of my turning blanks. Some guy out in NM made that suggestion.

Another hour in the shop after dinner, another one knocked out. Only one and a half to do, then it's on to the assembly. (And this is 2 sets, one for the swap and one for me).


----------



## pottz

> Hey those look nice, it will be neat to see them turned. I use Cook Woods for most of my turning blanks. Some guy out in NM made that suggestion.
> 
> Another hour in the shop after dinner, another one knocked out. Only one and a half to do, then it s on to the assembly. (And this is 2 sets, one for the swap and one for me).
> 
> - Eric


seems we hang out with the same people,my guy in NM also pointed me to cook,although i had used them many years ago,he got me revisiting.


----------



## duckmilk

Just say his name, it's *Dave!*


----------



## EricFai

Yep, we are talking about the same guy. He's the one, and something about 6 dozen book cases.


----------



## pottz

> Just say his name, it s *Dave!*
> 
> - duckmilk


easy duck,have a beer it will be ok ;-)


----------



## EricFai

Although, that is one of the best parts about this site, one can receive all kinds of ideas, projects, suppliers and of course the opportunity to bust on a few.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, I keep buying stuff from Cook Woods. I also like Savage Woods but their prices are even more steep, but for stuff that Cook doesn't carry (mostly granadillo, katalox, and ziricote) that I sometimes use, I haven't found anyone better. Doesn't mean there isn't someone out there, though.


----------



## pottz

savage woods looks like a place to go.thanks *NM guy-lol.*


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've been buying from Savage since before I started turning. Their luthier kits also make nice box kits, as long as you don't mind working with thin stock.


----------



## EricFai

Dave, you leading me to another supplier. There site looks good, I'll dig deeper down the road. I still have a supply of turning blanks, and some odds and ends of small drops.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Just be aware, nearly everything you buy from Savage Woods will be harder to work. Katalox is great for making spokeshaves from, but it's hard and dulls tools pretty quickly. Ziricote is brittle and will crack on you just as you're almost done. Granadillo (aka macacauba ) is pretty pleasant to work, though. It was my preferred tool-making wood before I tried katalox.

I also recommend reading The Ten Best Woods You've Never Heard Of from The Wood Database before shopping for tropicals. Chakte Viga is one that the article talks about that I haven't bought yet, but Savage carries it (sometimes).

Keebs, looks like you cut those the right direction. You've got a good mix of colors in all of the blanks!


----------



## HokieKen

Nice blanks Keebler. I like the colors 

I agree with Dave about Katalox. It's one of my favorite woods to work with. I've used it for accent pieces on small projects, turning, and knife scales. I have a big hunk to make a couple of infill planes with that I bought for the plane swap last spring and then had to abandon ship on. I'm keeping the Katalox and the steel set aside though so I'm not tempted to use it for something else…


----------



## Keebler1

Another batch of blanks. This time I was using up the rest of my stones resin. Made one mold 1×2x6 with white and pen blank cutoffs, then made this block. The block measures 5.25×5.25×1.5 which makes 5 1×1.5×5.25 blanks. Used cobalt green, white, antique gold and rose gold.


----------



## EricFai

Keebler, I see your staying busy there. Those will produce some nice turnings also.


----------



## pottz

> Another batch of blanks. This time I was using up the rest of my stones resin. Made one mold 1×2x6 with white and pen blank cutoffs, then made this block. The block measures 5.25×5.25×1.5 which makes 5 1×1.5×5.25 blanks. Used cobalt green, white, antique gold and rose gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


those should look killer when turned.


----------



## EricFai

Second half of another one completed, and half of the last one turned. Probably be a few days before shop time again to finish the lathe work. Then on to ease some edges and assembly. Then I can put a nice finish on all of the pieces. Lots of time left before the ship date.


----------



## Keebler1

I have to fill a crack, sand and dye 1 piece, glue up and turn another, turn a third, but on the bright side I have 2 things finished printing for the swap


----------



## therealSteveN

Keebs those blanks are pretty slick. I can see pistol grips. I like those 2 on the right side of the pic, with the white swirled in.

For a little while now I have been getting some fabulous looking domestic wood from a guy in Northern Ohio. CurlyMapleWood You don't want to think in terms of price per board foot, but they do have some sweet pieces of wood. Looked similarly priced as the Savage Woods site, but instead of blocks, and thins they tend to go toward 8/4 and stuff that is thicker, a lot of musicians get guitar bodies from him. he is getting more into ROASTED-TORREFIED WOOD so a lot of that is pretty much bullet proof, or hardened so it is pretty tool worthy. I was going to mess with a few mallet heads with a piece I got based on looks. Pretty much everything he sells is domestic stuff, so you won't run into many problems with glue resistance due to Oily surfaces, or hard on tools/cutters it all tools like Butta.

On my tools make I had ordered hardware a LONGgggg time ago, got it, and now I can't find it. My shop is a total mess. I'm playing with several things, time will tell what crazy ideas actually work. A mix of new, and old favorites. Thing is my seeming lifelong Honey Do's are pretty much behind me, so I can "shop till I drop"


----------



## Keebler1

Therealsteven if you want those two blanks i can sell them to you. $15 for the pair plus shipping. Let me know as I plan on using one of them myself just have to decide which one. They are 1"x1.5×5.25


----------



## therealSteveN

Thanks Kevin. I think for the shooter I have in question that 1.5 wide won't fit the butt end of the grip. They looked more like 2, 2.5 in the pic, or my online conversion estimator is on the fritz again.

Smacks monitor. OOooppps, smack me, looked back up at the pic, and there are the dimensions right there.

I think that kind of look would be pretty cool on a lot of shooters for grips. Will that stuff do ok in that role?


----------



## Keebler1

I wouldnt put it on a piece i was gonna shoot but if someone had a gun they wanted to put on display I would use it. The reason I say that is by the time you sand and polish it you wo7ldnt have the grip you would want and I think if you checkered it like most hand gun grips it wouldnt look that great.


----------



## therealSteveN

Ok, thanks for that. I want to shoot it, it's one of the old Colt reproductions you see, the gun itself is pretty awesome, but it is stuck with child sized grips. That is/was the penance Colt would place on companies that wanted to make licensed reproductions of their old favorites. My plan is to make a Man sized grip, and because it will need to extend past the frame, it likely will get more wear on it than a standard grip replacement.

I've picked several pieces of wood through the time I've had it, but keep changing my mind. I saw the swirly looking pic, and thought that would be unique. It's a .22, so the stress would be from handling it, and it's overhanging grip, than from shooting it.


----------



## Keebler1

If its a .22 there isnt really any recoil to that so you could use it problem is the pic I show is after it is cut up. I can try to get color swirl the other way. Let me know some colors. Also how thick do they need to be? My mold is 5.25×5.25×1.5. Im thinking maybe cut off top 1/4" and bottom 1/4" then decide which direction to cut it for best swirl. Let me know colors ill make a block this weekend assuming I am not at the hospital with my wife all weekend.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Keebs. Sorry to hear of health trouble. She ok?


----------



## therealSteveN

Keebs this one is on the back burner. I think it's getting bought as is, which works better for me, one less chore to do.

Yes, prayers that everything is good with your Wife.


----------



## Keebler1

Shes got a gall stone stuck in her liver and the mri shows more in her gall bladder. First surgery is Saturday and second is after that. Thinking I will at least bea able to get the last glue up done before heading that way friday afternoon. At least I need to we will see what time I actually get home


----------



## EricFai

We will keep your wife and you in prayers. And hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## pottz

sorry to hear keebs i know the hospital routine all too well.my wife has had several surgeries over the last 10 years,it's no fun.hope it all goes well man.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ouch, Keebs. Hope it all goes smoothly!


----------



## EricFai

Stole an hour in the shop this evening, half of my turning shaped. Next work on the Bloodwood part.

I also had a light sanding on the final project for daughter's wedding. Needs another coat of spar varnish.


----------



## Keebler1

Latest print


----------



## therealSteveN

I like the sinister looking little Black Dood better. This one looks like a misshaped rubber duck.


----------



## Lazyman

I am printing shop tool parts. New inserts for my Grizzly 513 band saw.



















EDIT: the black one is the stock one.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan send me the stl file for that to please sir


----------



## Lazyman

Will do. You might want to edit that last post and remove your email address so you don't get spammed or worse.


----------



## bndawgs

Dang, wish I would have bought that printer. They were all sold out when I finally talked myself into getting one.


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks Nathan


----------



## Keebler1

Steve my buddy has this one and likes it. It is a little more expensive but southisnds like its worth it.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I am printing shop tool parts. New inserts for my Grizzly 513 band saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: the black one is the stock one.
> 
> - Lazyman


Ok so what other practical tool parts can you roll out of one of those plastic printers? I like Keebs little troll doods, but what ya gonna do with more than one. Now if I could crank off a bunch of inserts for my Betterly then I would have more time for fun stuff. Between BS, TS and miter saw inserts thats several hours per project to make a bunch. Plus will it do a 12" tall, X 12" long push stick, with a curved handle?

How dense, or ass kicked proof is that plastic stuff? A lot of the safety devices, and pushers are kinda whimpy. I usually use BB plywood. Can you change the density?


----------



## Keebler1

You can change the number of perimeters to make them stronger also change infill percentage to make them stronger. As far as build volume you would have to look at different models to find a printer with that build capacity. The ender 3 max can do 11.8"x11.8"x13.3". One of my printers will only do 7×7x7 and the other one will do 9.5×9.5×9.8


----------



## Lazyman

You can also use different types of filament that have different qualities. These are PLA which is the most common and easiest to print and they are stiffer than the original black one that came with my band saw. To make bigger things that won't fit on the printer you may have to break it into smaller pieces. For example, I printed this cyclone by dividing it into 2 parts. 








Because of the frequent tugging of the hose it takes a lot of abuse and it is still going strong after 2 years. I used PETG filament for it because it is supposed to be tougher than the PLA. Shop vac fittings and other adapters are one of the best uses in the shop. I would like to try printing a ZCI for my table saw but it's inserts are sort of oversized compared to other saws and there is not really a way good to break it into multiple parts without it sagging or something.

You can see some of the other things I have printed for the shop in this forum topic that I use to post and share with others. I think that LittleBlackDuck has a similar thread and he has a lot of shop related 3D printed jigs and gadgets. Whenever I need something I first check on thingiverse.com to see if someone else has already designed something so that I don't have to start from scratch. There are thousands of things in just about any category you can think of out there.


----------



## EricFai

Milling and turning completed, metal sharpened, all parts squired. Ready for assembly, followed by the finish. Ended up with more than I expected. And there are 2 sets, keeping one. I learned that from the plane swap, make one for myself to.


----------



## pottz

man you guys are makin me regret getting in.but ive got way too much on the plate right now and could never have done proper justice to a swap.cant wait to see what comes out of this.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Eric, that's how I pick most of my swap projects. It's something I want for myself, or have built for myself, but think I can do better, so I make one for someone else, and try to improve over the one I made for myself in some way.

Pottz, the beauty of the swaps here is that there will always be another. Not sure what's coming after the first of the year, but we should probably start thinking about that one of these days.


----------



## Keebler1

At least yall are making pr9gress its now gonna be a rush for me to get done but I will have something.


----------



## pottz

> Eric, that's how I pick most of my swap projects. It's something I want for myself, or have built for myself, but think I can do better, so I make one for someone else, and try to improve over the one I made for myself in some way.
> 
> Pottz, the beauty of the swaps here is that there will always be another. Not sure what's coming after the first of the year, but we should probably start thinking about that one of these days.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


well ill do another beer swap for sure and id love to do a bbq swap.lets see what comes along that works with me ? you retirees have it made lol. gettin close boys,under 4 years and counting !


----------



## DavePolaschek

Beer and bbq are probably both summer things. I think the next one will run from mid-January to early-March. No theme comes to mind for me yet.


----------



## EricFai

Retirement, I wish. Still about 5 years to go, that is why I built the shop. That will be my supplement income for the kicked back years.

This swap has been fun Pottz, and it has been an adventure too.


----------



## Lazyman

Beer and BBQ might we a good change up for Kenny's annual beer swap-send beer with something you make related to BBQ. What goes better with BBQ than beer.

One reason I sat this one out is that I couldn't think of anything I wanted to make, even with a swap as broad as shop tools. I guess I have a little swap burn out. I also am about to embark on a new workbench build and I don't know how soon I will be in the swap building mode (or mood) again. My wife got me this pair of Hovarter vises for my birthday and I am going wood shopping over the next few days so I can get started.


















I suspect that the real cost of this gift from my wife is that as soon as I finish my bench, my birthday present to her will be to refinish 6 vintage mid-century modern chairs for her. That may take a couple of months to complete.


----------



## EricFai

Nathan, sounds like your saying the wife had an alterior motive. At times that can be scary.


----------



## Lazyman

The hardware showed up yesterday and a couple of hours later, while she was making me an apple pie for my birthday, she mentioned that her birthday was coming up and that there are 6 chairs upstairs she would like refinished someday.


----------



## pottz

nathan i like the beer and bbq swap idea,maybe kenny will too ?


----------



## therealSteveN

> Beer and BBQ might we a good change up for Kenny s annual beer swap-send beer with something you make related to BBQ. What goes better with BBQ than beer.
> 
> - Lazyman


Nathan, that was exactly my motivation for my carry thingie. I'm usually making 3 to 5 trips out with all the junk I needed to have, and thought I'm always toting a beer along too, so what do I need to bring it all in one trip. With all that organization going on, I'll have much more time next year, so I need to increase capacity on the beer carry to bring BBQ stuff, and more beer.

I really do feel bad for all you guys still working. My plan is, you get to retire for 15 to 20 years, when you can truly enjoy it, you know around 25 or so. Then you work till ya croak, but at least being employed you will have decent health care, again at the age when you need it. Just don't expect us already retired folks to come back so you can retire early. That starts with the folks who are 25 NOW…...


----------



## therealSteveN

> Nathan, sounds like your saying the wife had an alterior motive. At times that can be scary.
> 
> - Eric


Eric, have no doubt they are much smarter, and a lot more cunning. We poor Males haven't really got a chance. Repeat after me, YES DEAR….. LOL


----------



## EricFai

That is so true. I get the arrrrrrrr in once in a while. Then it's off to the shop for some quite time, so to say.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I almost got a project finished this weekend. Didn't quite happen, so maybe something LJ-worthy will emerge midweek. On the plus side, my kids had so much fun playing with the prototype, I'm confident the real thing will be a big hit.
Meanwhile the lathe project is in layup awaiting a custom shaft, which hopefully is in the works pending a suitable drop being found by the machine shop.
Hope all are well. And looks like Tony got the rest of what he needed so yay!


----------



## HokieKen

The beer swap is a beer swap. Don't fix what ain't broke ;-) But, we've done two BBQ swaps in the past both immediately preceeding the Beer Swap. I kinda liked that because they were both "summery" swaps )


----------



## Lazyman

So we are all in agreement then. It is now a beer and BBQ swap.


----------



## pottz

> So we are all in agreement then. It is now a beer and BBQ swap.
> 
> - Lazyman


yeah,you already told me it was a done deal ?


----------



## MikeB_UK

Just call it the *Beer B Q swap* to keep it simple


----------



## drsurfrat

I was thinking about a turning swap. (And I really want to use "Bowling League" somewhere) There are lots of LJ projects that are turned. And there are enough techniques in turning that it would be a good place to showcase and/or try something new. No reason it has to be lathe-based either, carving a bowl is just as beautiful, and much more time consuming. Wouldn't necessarily be a bowl, either - spindles have their place. I ended up thinking of a few challenging ideas:

thinnest wall you can get
green wood speed-run
biggest diameter (dependent on your lathe)
segmented / resin 
post-process carving or additions
non-lathe carving
round boxes 
screw threads 
long spindle/cane
off-center turning
assembly / toy / nutcracker 
milk stool
captive rings / baby rattle
giant sphere


----------



## DavePolaschek

> The beer swap is a beer swap. Don t fix what ain t broke ;-) But, we ve done two BBQ swaps in the past both immediately preceeding the Beer Swap. I kinda liked that because they were both "summery" swaps )


I agree with Kenny on this one. The beer swap is the beer swap.

A turning swap next up might be fun, especially as most of my projects around the house don't seem to involve the lathe.


----------



## EricFai

A turning swap does sound cool. I would have to see what the parameters end up being. Some of what is listed above do seem challenging. But I have a couple of ideas I can think of.


----------



## pottz

yeah im with kenny keep the beer swap beer related,no combo. but i mean if someones wants to send beer as an extra to any swap i dont think anyone will complain.


----------



## HokieKen

If the next swap is turning, I'll be in. I can always find time for a turning project  Even if it's only 5 minutes at a time, I can wrap something up in a couple of weeks no matter how much life tries to "shop-block" me.


----------



## Keebler1

Thats what I thought too Kenny….till this swap I still have a lot left to do. Wife is out of the hospital so hopefully I can take some extra time off from working at church this Saturday so I can finish it. Have several things printed for it already


----------



## EricFai

Keebler, sounds like all went well for your wife. Wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## drsurfrat

Yes, she and you are in this family's prayers.

"Have several things printed for it already:" 
I can't wait to see them.


----------



## DavePolaschek

So it sounds like we have a tentative turning swap for after Christmas, and MikeSurfRat has some ideas about running it. Excellent!


----------



## EricFai

That sounds good. I'll be in. Glad it's after Christmas too.


----------



## drsurfrat

I will gladly be secretary if that is the swap. My new job isn't that overbearing…  After Christmas, of course. I still want to see the reveals from this swap.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Cool, Mike! I love it when a plan comes together.

And yeah, we still have this one to wrap up. Still a couple weeks to ship date, and hopefully everyone will have a couple good weekends to wrap things up.

Keebs, good to hear your wife is out of the woods!


----------



## duckmilk

Catching up, happy your wife is on the mend Kebs.

Got back Sunday from my 50th class reunion and this morning had to give blood for my upcoming dr appointment, I'll bet he doesn't like the lab results ))

Gotta leave next week to WI for my MIL's funeral. She died the week before last. It's a good thing I wasn't participating in this swap.

There is a strong front coming tonight with predicted 60-70 mph winds. I'm forging more stakes to hold the horse shed to the ground. It's pretty well staked down now, but I figure a couple more might make me sleep better.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That front is here now, Duck. We're getting 25 mph winds, but they were higher earlier while I was trying to nap. I'm sure glad the trees we put in this spring are staked down, and will be until after the spring winds let up next June.

We also got (just) enough rain to smear up the windows my sweetie washed yesterday. She may have said a naughty word.

Safe travels to WI, Duck.


----------



## drsurfrat

Strange coincidence, we are having a Nor'easter, with sustained 70 mph winds tonight…


----------



## duckmilk

I believe that's the same one that came through here 2 nights ago Mike. Radar showed it heading to the east coast.

Got the points done on the stakes, letting them (and me) cool down before I make the hooks. Man, that forge is hot. Using 5/8 rebar, that is tough steel.


----------



## EricFai

I know I will wrap my swap item up. In the process of the finish, 2 coats applied already.

Thanks Mike for volunteering to run the next swap. I'm in. It would be kinda nice to know who we are shipping to, so I could cater to the receipant. But I have a few ideas in mind.


----------



## HokieKen

Windy down here in the southeast too. Not 70 mph but 30ish sustained with gusts around 60 most all day. Tomorrow is supposed to be gorgeous at least . Before the rain sets in…


----------



## therealSteveN

We had that Super wet day on Saturday, Yesterday it blew like crazy, and drizzled all day, felt like a Polar Icecap was in the wind, didn't really have a feel for direction, maybe it was a Eastern collided with a Western…

Today was still cooler, but glorious and hardly any wind. Getting to be Fallery out. The leaves of my Sugar Maple out front finally started to change colors. BTW Fallery is not quite Wintry, but getting close to it. Gonna have to go search for my long pants pretty soon.


----------



## DavePolaschek

A little something to take the chill off…



















Pretty good. And warming.


----------



## EricFai

Upstate South Carolina, was a beautiful day low 70's and sun, no wind.

I hope all of that nasty weather has passed for a road trip the next few days. Headed up to Michigan.

Looking good Dave, can't say I have ever heard of that.

Sneaked in 15 minutes in the shop 3 finish coat applied.


----------



## bndawgs

Pretty sure we have the wind now. Just finished a baseball game 50 degrees with 30 mph winds.


----------



## drsurfrat

It's still blowing but seems to be passing. We were pummeled all night with pinecones coming down from the very tall pines around the house. At least the trees all stayed upright.


----------



## therealSteveN

It rained pinecones, never heard of that one. A fella could get hurt…

Dave I'd be worried about Petey the Killer Dachshund. Our old "Nick" loved to chase birds in the yard, and he killed many a Robin for their slow, low to the ground take offs. We couldn't break him of doing it either. I figure that brewer probably gave up on Chicken ranching, and just brewed stuff.

I tried a Barley Wine once, it about put me off alcohol. :-((((((


----------



## HokieKen

It got pretty blustery here last night but not as bad as predicted. We had sustained winds around 35 but I don't think we got the high speed gusts they were expecting. I had a couple of garden flags uprooted but nothing worse and I didn't see any downed trees or limbs this morning or hear about any power outages. So we skated by unscathed I think.


----------



## therealSteveN

Always a good thing to have the weather mess dodge your doorstep.  Happy to hear ya got missed.


----------



## duckmilk

I got lucky here also. The wind came through about 3 am but evidently the wind wasn't as strong as predicted, it never woke me up and caused no damage as far as I can tell.


----------



## Keebler1

Just finished this for my pen swap on facebook. Bloddwood and resin.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Beautiful weather here today. The wind finally let up after three blowy days. We had a nice walk, my sweetie got some more of her "fall yard work" done and told me to amuse myself in the shop. Trying to finish up three in-progress projects so I can make a small version of a tabletop I'm going to make for our dining room table as soon as I can score a sheet of birch ply. Going to be trying three new things on it, so I'll need some practice:

1. Veneering
2. Steam bending the ash trim for the edges
3. Working on a piece too big for my bench (it'll be 5' diameter)

I figure I'll make an end-table as practice, but this will likely be the "big project" next spring. I probably will have to park the motorcycles in the regular garage and set up a temporary shop in the motorcycle garage.


----------



## Lazyman

Is your ash green (no that is not a typo), Dave? It can be tough steam bending kiln dried ash (or any kiln dried wood for that matter). I was able to do it but only by using a strap clamp. Make sure the grain is really straight. I made my strap clamp by cutting a strip with tin snips from a piece of flashing. Much cheaper than the Veritas strap clamp and you can make it any size you want. It was a game changer for me.

What veneering method are you using?

I am ready for the wind to die down enough that I can buy (mostly load) a sheet of birch plywood to make a small cabinet for a buddy. Loading plywood win 20+ mph wind is a PITA, not to mention having to break it down to size out on the driveway.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Kiln dried ash, Nathan. I've got eight motorcycle tie-down straps, and I'm bending a 5' radius in what will probably be less than an inch thick (resawing it myself from 5/4×8 boards, so I should manage to get the grain right). Should manage to figure out a way to make it all work. The small-scale practice table is likely to be a lot harder than the full-size one, since it'll be a tighter radius.

But if the steam-bending gives me problems, I'm prepared to order a plank from PureTimber - if I do that, I might go with cherry, though.

I'm planning to hammer veneer.

Yeah. Getting a 5' square sheet of plywood home from the lumber yard that's 12 miles away with my truck with a bed that isn't 5' wide… well, I've got a bunch of tie-down straps.


----------



## Lazyman

I highly recommend a strap clamp. It was the difference between success and failure for me.

I love hammer veneering. So gratifying when it crackles. Have you done that before? Got your glue pot setup?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Noted, Nathan. I do have a roll of flashing, too. Thanks for the tips.

Haven't done any veneering before (well, other than some thick veneer reinforcement in my boring tools till to reinforce that holds all the braces) but I've got a glue pot (maybe a bit small, but I'll figure that out once I get started). I do need to pick up some more hide glue, but I've got a couple orders to place for things yet before I start on the real table-top.

I did buy enough ash burl veneer from Certainly Wood to do the table-top (and then some). I'm trying to decide if I'm going to starburst it all the way to the center or put a central circle in the table. Pluses and minuses to both, and that's something else I'll probably experiment with on the smaller practice table.


----------



## Lazyman

Do you have a veneer hammer yet? I've got an extra Kunz hammer that I have been trying to sell on Facebook for a while now without success. I'll make you a deal if you are interested.

That should be a fun project. Since you bought the good stuff from Certainly Wood, you may want a veneer saw too. I bought the 3-Cheeries saw because it was more affordable but if I was doing a bunch of veneer, I would probably look at the Gramercy Tools saw. They have multiple types of blades depending upon use. I've not tried to cut a burl before. That should be interesting. A starburst or round pattern is pretty ambitious for a first attempt. Perhaps an easier veneer and pattern to practice on? I've never looked at how to cut the veneer with a curved edge and get a nice tight joint with the surrounding veneer. I thought my first attempt was ambitious. What made it easier was that the cheap veneer I used was thin enough to cut with scissors, knife and a fabric wheel cutter. The one joint I attempted with the the veneer saw is the ugliest one.

EDIT: BTW, Here is a picture of my DIY strap clamp. I simply drill a couple of holes to attach the pads. The one on the end never moves. The other one is set to the length of the piece you are clamping. Not only does it help prevent cracking but the pads also sort of hold it in place. Steam bending both stretches the wood on the outside of the bend while also compressing the wood on inside and the clamps help keep it controlled. You can download the instructions from the Veritas clamp at Lee Valley for more info on how it is used. I think I found some videos or articles somewhere on using one of these too, IIRC.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've got a veneer hammer. Think it's even a Kunz. Sorry.

Yeah, a veneer saw is on the list too. And I've got some similar thickness veneer for the practice table, which is where I'll figure out techniques.

Yeah, it's ambitious. Which is why there will be a practice table. Hopefully not two. :-/ But I think the fabric wheel cutter (yes, I have one of those already) will be a good backup plan.

For the whole table, I'll need 30 panels to cover the circumference, so they'll each be… math math math… 12 degree wedges. So yeah, it'll be involved. And the central circle might not end up being a circle if I can't cut good curves. With 30 sides, it'll be circular enough that I think it will still look ok.

We'll see. I expect I'll be blogging it with many pauses in the middle while I muddle through the various challenges.


----------



## EricFai

That sounds like a challenge all the way around.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave loves a challenge


----------



## EricFai

Challenges are always fun.

Keebler those pens look nice. I have used Bloodwood a few times and I like the way it mills up, providing you have very sharp tools. I have found it to finish nicely without much sanding.


----------



## Keebler1

Just sanded from 240 to 600 then 1000 and 1500 then coated it in gluboost and polished. 
Teaser I have 2 things for the swap being made out of bloodwood if I get borh done and they work out


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah. I expect it will be a challenge, but what the heck.

This morning's practice turning, a fir? handle for a 1/4" bedan made from half a tubafor.


----------



## EricFai

Looking good Dave. What are you using for the ferrel.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Eric, I bought 6 feet of 1" brass tube a few years back for something or other. I really should've got 3/4, but that'll be one of these days… anyway, I just get out the hacksaw and cut off an inch or a little less when I need a ferrule, and there it is. I also have a 4 foot chunk of 3/4" mild steel if I want that look instead of brass.

I turned the end of the handle down just a hair too far, so I drilled a 7/32 hole through the brass, then screwed in a brass #3 screw to hold it in place. If I were getting fancy, I would epoxy the screw in when I epoxy in the HSS, and then file the screw-head flat.

I also chucked the handle up in the lathe and filed the end of the ferrule round and took a little sandpaper to the sides to brighten up the brass. Then I Very Carefully turned down the end of the handle with a skew so it matched the size of the brass.


----------



## EricFai

With brass being a soft material, I can see where it can be turned following assembly. But the brass tube is a great idea.

A recent project (for the swap) I used a brass compression fitting. I turned the handle down to fit then epoxy, using the epoxy to fill the end a little.


----------



## Keebler1

Question for yall. Somethjng I am making for the swap might be a little on the big side for my recipient. If I epoxy the insert in it can still be turned smaller but would be a big pain to do. Should I finish sanding and polishing it and leave the insert out for my recipient to epoxy in once it's to his liking or just polish it and glue it up? Its still usable as it is just not sure how it will fit in his hand.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've generally sized things big and let my recipient make them smaller if needed. But "some assembly required" is kind of a drag. I'd say make a finished item and if your recipient needs to make it smaller, he can figure out the details. We're all smart folks here.


----------



## therealSteveN

Like Dave I'd rather see it come big, and allow me to make it smaller if needed.


----------



## HokieKen

That's what she said.


----------



## pottz

> That's what she said.
> 
> - HokieKen


i aint touchin that ?


----------



## Lazyman

> That's what she said.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> i aint touchin that ?
> 
> - pottz


She said that too.


----------



## EricFai

They always say, "Size Matter's"


----------



## DavePolaschek




----------



## pottz

> That's what she said.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> i aint touchin that ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> She said that too.
> 
> - Lazyman


you know my wife ?


----------



## duckmilk

> That's what she said.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> i aint touchin that ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> She said that too.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> you know my wife ?
> 
> - pottz


Maybe better than you know ;-)


----------



## pottz

> That's what she said.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> i aint touchin that ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> She said that too.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> you know my wife ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Maybe better than you know ;-)
> 
> - duckmilk


ya never know duck ;-/)


----------



## EarlS

Meanwhile back to wood working….

I managed to blow up my Grr ripper last night. I was pushing some 1/2" QSWO thru the TS to make small pieces for the clock faces I'm working on, something happened under the Grr ripper and things started flying around. Fortunately, I didn't let go of the Grr ripper. I lifted it up. More stuff went flying. Part of the back of the Grr ripper hit me in the face before I got the TS shut off (small scratch and a little blood, just enough to freak out SWMBO).

Post mortem - the Gripper back and top section were both broken with several chunks missing. The top had a crack that ran the length of the top. There were mangled pieces of oak strewn about the shop as well as yellow and green pieces of the Grr ripper. My best guess is that the oak piece twisted slightly setting off a chain reaction of destruction and mayhem. At least the high dollar saw blade wasn't damaged. Guess I will be putting a Grr ripper on the Christmas list this year.

Now back to your normal programming…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yikes! Better tearing up a pricey push block than a hand.


----------



## therealSteveN

> That's what she said.
> 
> - HokieKen


Not sure about you, but I'd rather *SHE* made it smaller….


----------



## therealSteveN

A question for the turner inclined folks here? I have a friend who recently got a lathe, he works LONGgggggg hours in the medical field, and wanted some detachment therapy. All the push toward turning has to be catching someone, and it got my buddy.

He has never done any shop work, and he listening to me isn't happening, plus with a lathe all I know how to turn is "Snow rings" and then only do a 1/2azz job with Port Orford Cedar. Thank you ShopSmith.

Bill also has a huge aversion to anything he deems social media. I've told him except trolls, most here are very human like, and many are incredibly skilled. He has passed the invitation, and prefers to just spin some wood, and figure it out doing that. He's done some classes at WoodCraft, and they have a few good turners there, and a few who teach that also do classes around the country, so he's gotten past what is safe, and all, he's just not sure about what to turn.

Every time he comes over he ooohhs and ahhhhhs my Walnut burl chunkettes. All I have are smallish 4/4 thicknessed pieces. Can those be glued up, to make something for let's say candlesticks or something like that? Flat it looks great, and I keep thinking it might look like puke flying if it was glued up????

I just don't see any pics online of glue ups that are turned, just huge pieces that are turned.

This is the kind of stuff I have, what do you guys think. I was considering giving him a stack of these for a Christmas present. Remember he does no flat work, just turns, likes bowls, and stuff like candlesticks.










Thanks folks.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Yikes! Better tearing up a pricey push block than a hand.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Lot less painful, and much cheaper.


----------



## Keebler1

Therealsteven Flatten some and glue them together they will look great turned. I would shoot for 2" or thicker. He can make 3/4" pieces into pen blanks they would look great on pens as well


----------



## HokieKen

Lots of turning is done from glue ups SteveN. If the pieces are well chosen you may never know they are glued up. You can also put a thin piece of contrasting material between two pieces for a different look. And of course segmented glue ups are popular. Sky's the limit ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Breizh art wood is one of the YouTube people I've stumbled onto who does all sorts of crazy glue-ups before turning. Just look through the thumbnails on his channel for ideas if he wants ideas of weird ways to make little wood into big wood. Or crazy things like a stack of vinyl records or a box of colored pencils. The guy is pretty good at turning air, and it's fun to watch.


----------



## HokieKen

I've been keeping an eye out for a big lot of colored pencils for cheap/free for a few years Dave


----------



## HokieKen

I've got a request for a wood butter dish for Christmas. Anybody got any good examples? Lots of photos online but nothing that really gets my gears turning. I guess some things just are what they are…


----------



## Lazyman

Obviously segmented turning is done with flat pieces but you gotta have at least a small contractor saw or band saw to get accurate segments. Another option is the bowl from a board technique. It requires a scroll saw to cut rings that you stack and turn to final thickness. It can be done with a band saw by cutting half rings that are glued together to form full rings. I used that technique here before I got my Ringmaster to cut the rings, which is another much more expensive solution. These gear shift nobs were also done with flat glue ups. One of the first things I turned were beer mug made from staves but again-table saw or band saw to cut them accurately.

EDIT: I forgot to mention that found wood is probably the best thing to recommend for turning bowls. Anytime someone prunes or cuts down a tree in my neighborhood I look through their trash pile.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny I would make one out of epoxy resin not wood. Will be easier to wash. You dont have to worry about water on wood. I have liquid diamonds and a 5.25×5.25×1.5 mold if you wanted to go that route. It wouldnt take long to cast a block for ya. As far as designs I couldnt help you there. Maybe do the bottom part the butter sits on in epoxy and the top cover some type of exotic wood


----------



## Lazyman

> I ve got a request for a wood butter dish for Christmas. Anybody got any good examples? Lots of photos online but nothing that really gets my gears turning. I guess some things just are what they are…
> 
> - HokieKen


This one is at least more than just a dished out slab.

It obviously came from WWGOA.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Keebler but wood was specifically requested by my mom.

That's the leader of the idea pack at the moment Nathan. I like the general design but would probably modify it to dish out the top 1/8 or 1/4" or so and maybe add a cover.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I ve got a request for a wood butter dish for Christmas. Anybody got any good examples? Lots of photos online but nothing that really gets my gears turning. I guess some things just are what they are…


Kenny, I've made one butter dish and a friend liked it so much he asked if he could buy it.

Looking back, here's some I like about it, and a lot I would do differently, but wood with crazy grain / spalting would definitely be part of the equation. Something that almost definitely needs stabilizing, probably. And epoxy as a coating will keep it waterproof, but I'm pretty sure an oil finish, if given time to cure, would work okay with the butter, as long as it didn't get washed in the dishwasher.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> "butter dish"
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


looks like a coffin for butter stick :<))))))))


----------



## pottz

> "butter dish"
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> looks like a coffin for butter stick :<))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


lol,i kinda agree,may that butter rest in peace.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Dave  I like that style too but my mom would prefer one that's "sit-on-top" I think. If it was for me, I'd lean more to something like yours though.


----------



## DavePolaschek

It may be a butter coffin, but I think I'll probably make another at some point. Probably quite a bit lighter next time around, but I've still got some stabilized birch and I really need a good excuse to start stabilizing again too, so…

But even bad ideas are ideas. ;-)


----------



## therealSteveN

Thanks guys. I knew I could count on you. I know what to expect on glue ups looking at just the sides, but when I tried to think of what it would look like turned, inside? maybe, but outside for sure I couldn't see what I should expect. I think I'll joint and glue up some in both 3×3's and a few flats, but fat so he could do a bowl.

Thanks


----------



## EarlS

> "butter dish"
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> looks like a coffin for butter stick :<))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> lol,i kinda agree,may that butter rest in peace.
> 
> - pottz


So you're saying it went to a "butter" place??

Kenny - one word to improve your butter idea - CORN

You could make it a multifunctional tool - butter dish in the winter, corn holder in the summer.


----------



## HokieKen

I think we butter just leave the corn out of it Earl.


----------



## MikeB_UK

If the butter dish isn't sparking anything, add a butter mold or 2, make it a set 









https://polart.com/i/8870/wooden-butter-mold-foldable-easter-square.htm


----------



## Lazyman

> Thanks guys. I knew I could count on you. I know what to expect on glue ups looking at just the sides, but when I tried to think of what it would look like turned, inside? maybe, but outside for sure I couldn t see what I should expect. I think I ll joint and glue up some in both 3×3 s and a few flats, but fat so he could do a bowl.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> - therealSteveN


Checkout LJ Peterford's Ringmaster projects for some examples of how to manage the grain patterns. You may not be cutting rings but orienting the grain as he does can yields some really cool patterns.


----------



## therealSteveN

The more I think about it, I may just give him some of the burl, and let him decide how HE wants to glue it up. He'll do it at my place likely. I just wanted to ask if glued up burl looked good turned.


----------



## HokieKen

I think that's the right move SteveN. I know I prefer to size my blanks (whether I'm cutting stock down or gluing it up) based on the particular project.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I generally prefer to size my blanks based on what I'm after, but I sometimes end up with my best results when I get a blank that forces me in a different direction. Also, I'm sometimes lazy about gluing things up, so a pre-assembled blank with something challenging going on might make for a good result.

Ship date's a week from tomorrow? Hope folks are getting close to finished!


----------



## jeffswildwood

I haven't checked in in a long time! I'm still here guys and been following along. Things have just been a mess lately. We had our living room tore out, all the way to the studs and it's been a mess. I wish I could have done it myself but I just can't handle sheet rock any more so we hired a local guy to do the job. My gosh he was great coming out of the gate but not much for accuracy. I had to watch him on each task. Not going into details but a picture is worth 1000 words.










I don't know, but seems to me this is NOT how you do trim. I'll be fixing mistakes for the next several months. I didn't have much shop lately time due to most of the living room being in my shop during this. When I did, I been working on an order for five of my little trucks. Hope I can get them out by Christmas.

Just checking in guys and letting everyone know I'm still alive and well. The swap looks like it's going very good and everyone having fun!


----------



## HokieKen

Good to see ya Jeff! And no, that is most certainly NOT how you do trim…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

welcome back Jeff :<)))))) sorry to hear of your nightmare its very hard to find good people today :<(((((


----------



## EarlS

Looks like that trim piece is just missing a big glob of caulk to cover up the cut lines and nail holes. Guess the trim piece was to short when he cut it the first time so he re-measured and cut it again?


----------



## Keebler1

The trim should be at 45 angles on the end so you cant see the seam where they meet. Ive done trim before and its not my favorite thing to do


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Looks like that trim piece is just missing a big glob of caulk to cover up the cut lines and nail holes. Guess the trim piece was to short when he cut it the first time so he re-measured and cut it again?
> 
> - EarlS


Looks like a clear case of "measure once cut twice".


----------



## HokieKen

I avoid splice cuts in trim if at all possible. Even if it means buying another 12' piece and throwing the 11'6" piece I had away. But some walls are just too long. When I do have to do a splice, a 22.5 deg bevel seems to be the least visible.

Like Earl said though Jeff, fortunately for you, that base is white and painted. So some careful caulk application can probably make it disappear ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hey Jeff! I've done trim like that, but it was inside a closet after everything was closed for the week, and getting a new piece of trim would've meant waiting until Monday. I still felt kinda bad butchering it together, though. But I bet I'm the only person who noticed it. The guys who bought my house almost certainly didn't.


----------



## Lazyman

I would use bondo or some Timbermate putty myself. Calk is flexible and may show after some time. A filler that dries hard and can be sanded smooth won't show with coat of paint over it. IMO.


----------



## pottz

yeah thats a different way of doing trim than ive seen.


----------



## therealSteveN

Sometimes wall size dictates you need to stretch a piece of baseboard to fit the wall. As far as I know the only uniformly accepted joint for that is a Scarf Joint.

Note, the 2 shown nailed down are unpainted, With a coat over them, they tend to disappear, but even still if I had access to the owner I would always ask about furniture plans. If you could park a couch in front of one, then I didn't cringe every time I thought about even a well done Scarf.




























If the trim was to be left natural for finish, you have to make very clean cuts, and it's here that I grew my dislike for a chop saw as a fine woodworking tool. Anybody can do corners, and crown work. I always kept a miter box for these, and I preferred a Nobex, with those silly skinny Japanese style blades.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Looks like that trim piece is just missing a big glob of caulk to cover up the cut lines and nail holes. Guess the trim piece was to short when he cut it the first time so he re-measured and cut it again?
> 
> - EarlS


Sadly since trim became White paint, that is the professional secret. Gobs of BONDO, gonna get painted anyhow. Most of the trim I did was natural, damn BONDO really stuck out like a sore thumb.


----------



## EarlS

Sadly, I was joking about the blob of caulk, but truthfully, that is the standard way of finishing white trim these days.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I know the joint was wrong, but to just put a little piece in there is worse. What makes it bad is he had a 7 foot piece of trim left over. Instead of putting in a 3 inch plug, divide the distance and spread the cut further out. He needed a notch around a shelf/bar is have and was looking at it. I asked if he wanted me to make the cut on my band saw and he said that would be good. As I finished, he came down and saw me filing the cut smooth and clean and asked if I always do that. I said yes and he seem surprised. Live and learn.


----------



## EricFai

Wow Jeff, remind us down the road not to hire that guy. I do a lot of trim and always watch my cuts to get the most at out of the material, and try not to splice unless the wall is longer than 16"


----------



## EricFai

Dave, yep almost shipping time. I just need to box it up and get it sent out. Going to be nteresting, I have already thought about the title for the project. Think everyone will get a kick out of it.


----------



## Keebler1

Hopefully I am getting home early tomorrow so I can finish sanding and staining a couple of pieces


----------



## Keebler1

Good news is I got a couple of items finished up for the swap. Bad news is I broke a piece on another. I have an idea of how to fix it tomorrow afternoon but not aure if I will be home in time next friday to finish it and ship. May have to ship Saturday and let my recipient finish it if he wants to. Still have enough done now to make it a good swap package though


----------



## pottz

cmon keebs im living vicariously throw you on this swap,dont let me down man.


----------



## EricFai

I'm off to ship in the morning, the receiptent may get a laugh about the packaging. I was as I taped it up this evening.


----------



## therealSteveN

I have no idea of who I am getting the "from" from, but if you have me, don't sweat it if you are running behind. I'm good to ship on/by the 12th, but I am flexible on dates as well. Just saying, life's too short, and it is that Merry time of year bearing down. Also I am evidently in Honey Do hell. Never saw that one coming with retirement. It was pretty sweet when she was still working, now that shes retired I am her "employee" somehow. What I'm saying is, shirt happens, lets not let it drag us down if it's happening a lot to you.

Keebs you have a pass from me, your Wife being ill has pushed your lot over the top, so if you have me, don't fret.


----------



## EricFai

I hear you with the Honey Do List, seems like they always have something to add to a never ending list of things. I get the same but most of mine is more in the line of chores, my better half is retired also. And she has her list, sometimes it's hey let's take a ride and that seems to be when I do have chores to do.

And yea Christmas around the corner.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Part of the reason I shipped so early on this one was that I wanted to be sure I didn't get derailed late in the game. I've been getting decent shop-time, but I've also had days when I woke up thinking I was going to spend all day in the shop, and I didn't even unlock the door.

But yeah, if you're shipping to me, don't worry about being a day or two late. I'd rather keep the reveal on time, but if it doesn't happen until after the turkey leftovers have all been eaten, that's okay too.


----------



## Lazyman

Anyone who wants to ship to me late is welcome to as well. I won't be upset at all. ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan ill s2ap you a couple shop tools for your 3d printer I need a third lol


----------



## therealSteveN

I'm saved from the Christmas bell. IF I get through just a few more things, but my shop redo is horribly off schedule, still a lot of cabinets to build. So much stuff to put away, now that I'm pretty well sorted.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I look forward to seeing the mini-swap results.
It's been quiet in here!
I'm still woodworking, but busier than ever. Built a pretty cool foosball table recently (pats self on back), need to post it here but just can't seem to get around to it. Awaiting a machine shop to get me the lathe shaft I'll need to build my monster lathe. Need to build a toolrest as well, but procrastinating until I have the spindle and get the motor running.
Hope all is well with y'all!


----------



## HokieKen

I asked about a butter dish design last week. I liked the one Nathan linked from WWGOA but I don't need the spreader and do need a cover. So I tweeked and piddled a bit and came up with this.









I could just put a bowl bit in my router and hog out a cover and dish from a solid chunk of wood but I felt like this was still pretty "rustic" but a little nicer and more unique. So a couple of these is first up on the Christmas list. I think these are the only things I'm making this year that won't be on the lathe besides another beer knife for my son. Maybe Santa will sneak in some time to install the X-link on my leg vise in the guise of "working on gifts"...


----------



## duckmilk

I like it Kenny. How about a shallow recess on the base to give the butter a place out of the way of the lid?


----------



## HokieKen

I'm pondering that Duck. There's enough clearance that as long as you put the butter within spittin' distance of the center of the tray, it'll be good. But a shallow recess for the "target zone" probably would be a good idea.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## therealSteveN

> I look forward to seeing the mini-swap results.
> It s been quiet in here!
> I m still woodworking, but busier than ever. Built a pretty cool foosball table recently (pats self on back), need to post it here but just can t seem to get around to it. Awaiting a machine shop to get me the lathe shaft I ll need to build my monster lathe. Need to build a toolrest as well, but procrastinating until I have the spindle and get the motor running.
> Hope all is well with y all!
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Foosball, Christmas funnn. It replaced the ages old Hockey game for a tabletop. Lot of memories there. I'd love to see you post it John.


----------



## therealSteveN

> - HokieKen


Seems like a lot of work for a commodity that's just gonna melt, taste good YES, but it would taste good if you just plopped it right on the table. 

It is a nice design Kenny.


----------



## EarlS

I think a solid piece for the top would look pretty amazing. Plenty of 2-3" thick turning blanks out there. Heck, I have some sapele, shedua, paduak, and a couple other ones if you want something exotic. You could make both the bottom and top from one 3" blank.


----------



## therealSteveN

Earl I was buying some of the 2 and 3" squares sold at WoodCraft, and Rockler. All of them are that wax coated *green* wood, which I DID NOT know, when I bought them. Peeled one out to make some splines from, and that wood moved in my hand. If you are talking about that crap, I wonder if it would lie flat?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got busy today. Crazy! We must be getting close.

I've been plugging along on projects at home, but a lot of it is things like the back of one of our dining room chairs that had a bit split out of it. Took about a half hour with a spokeshave to smooth away the splintery bits, then another half hour to dab on garnet shellac until it got to about the right color. I may swipe it with some poly, or I may not.

John, glad you're getting shop time.

Kenny, looks good with the recess / target. A solid top would be nice, but you'd have to work harder to find something purty.

I have bought the turning blanks from Rockler, Woodcraft, and Cook Woods, peeled the wax, waited for them to dry out (a year per inch, right?) some, and then sliced them up with the bandsaw. If you have the time to wait for the wood to fully dry out, or don't mind a lot of waste from flattening multiple times, you can get some pretty stuff. A bunch of the exotic wood pieces that end up being the central bit of lids on my swap bonus boxes have come from that sort of thing. Also a lot of failed experiments that I've ended up tossing in the "scraps to be glued up into some big crazy mish-mash to be turned later" bucket. So yeah, it will lie flat. Eventually. Orienting it so you're cutting quartersawn pieces from it will give you the best results.


----------



## HokieKen

I have tons of wood I could use to make something solid. I have Pear, Pecan, Maple, Walnut, Sweet Gum, Cedar, Mahogany and probably some others in chunks big enough. The reason I decided to steer clear of that style though is because Etsy and Amazon are flooded with them. A google pic search for "wood butter dish" returns oodles of that type. I just wanted to be a little unique with mine. I don't get nearly as much satisfaction when I build something that I could have just as easily bought on Etsy. Not that I don't blatently copy other peoples designs on some things but this one felt like a good place to stretch my legs a bit on the design. Even though it's very similar to the WWGOA design but with a lid, nobody is selling those


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i love the butter dish Kenny but does it need handle and a small curve on side to match bottom curve ? :<))))))


----------



## EricFai

Looks good Ken, I could go for one of those. I do like the little recessed area in the bottom.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Close as I'm likely to come to posting my project for a while:


----------



## therealSteveN

Looks like a war if all the players are adults, and half in the bag. )))) Kids are so cool, and laid back, just a game.

Dave I think I get pissy about the square waxed wood, because I am not a turner, mad at myself for not knowing the purpose of the wax, and that neither one of the sellers has a big sign stating this is green wood, meant for tuners right at point of sale. I just thought it was some cool types of wood, for cheap. Kinda like a mini educational pack. Never gave the wax a thought, had I, it would have dawned on me after a bit, at least I hope so.

After the couple I did open went BOING!!!!! on me, I've left the rest wrapped in wax. I wish I'd have opened them for all the good they are doing me now. :-(


----------



## EricFai

Something for the wax, scrape the surface down with a utility knife blade, or cabinet scraper. Then run it through a plane taking just a bit off the surface. I think most of the supplier's dry the wood to a certain point of moisture then seal it for storage and shipping. Good luck.


----------



## EricFai

John, great job on the foosball table, looks like the kids are having fun.

Finally took an hour to organize the shop for my next project. Had a bit of lumber scraps that I have been collecting for small projects, along with a purchase while up to Michigan a few weeks ago. So it's all packed away and I can see the floor again.


----------



## DavePolaschek

SteveN, I bought some of that wood before I started turning, too. And as I said, if you dry it, you can frequently get usable flat pieces out of it. Just takes time. Try to cut it quarter-saw if you can. I took it as a lesson in resawing wood until I started turning. And yeah, some of the prices aren't bad.

John, great little table for the kids. Well done!

Eric, I've swept the shop twice this week. Swept up a pile of mouse crap from behind the cardboard box full of empty coke bottles, too. Looks like I need to get organized and set out some traps. Luckily it's all over on the motorcycle-garage / lumber storage area. Can't blame them for looking for a nice warm place with winter coming. We've been ruthless in keeping them away from the house, so I guess the shop is next best.


----------



## drsurfrat

> . ... along with a purchase while up to Michigan a few weeks ago…
> - Eric


Did you go to Armstrong Lumber? Man, I remember that place, exotics as plentiful as domestic stuff.


----------



## EricFai

Dave, yes it's that time of the year where those mice are looking for a warm home. So far I haven't seen any traces as of yet. I just waiting to see a squirrel run through since I usually have the door open when it gets a little warmer. And they have been sitting on the porch munching away on nuts.

Mike, no I stopped in at Johnson's Workbench, picked up some cherry, walnut, ash and red oak. Also pulled the trigger on a lathe chuck.

As I was cleaning I also found a couple pieces of maple that I had forgotten about. I think I have enough of a variety to make some small projects.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I just waiting to see a squirrel run through since I usually have the door open when it gets a little warmer.


I've had two birds (a flycatcher and a northern flicker) come into my shop in the past week, two. The flycatcher looked like he wanted to hang out until I shooed him out. The flicker flew in, saw me, did an aerial u-turn and got the heck out of Dodge. But I've decided I'll be working with the door closed until the birds aren't looking for big birdhouses.

Anyone worked with GloPoxy? It looks like some pretty cool stuff, and I've got a friend who *needs* something glow-in-the-dark for Christmas, but it's out of stock everywhere except one dodgy guy on eBay. Wondering if I should take a chance.


----------



## Lazyman

I like your tweaks and the lid addition Kenny. I'd use sliding dumbass joints instead of box joints though, ;-)


----------



## therealSteveN

I've been overrun, Mice Moles, Voles, all of em trying to get my dinner, and a cozy roost. I find these work better than traps.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave I havent used glo poxy but they do make glow in the dark mica powder you can mix into alumilite. Not sure what your neighbor needs but that might work


----------



## EarlS

I usually take the wax off the exotic wood chunks and let things dry for a while (year) before resawing them for mosaics.

Shop cleaning has been mostly to get rid of the leaves that blow in when the overhead door isopen. It's been in the 50's and 60's here so no heat or A/C required. Have to open the doors to move the hot air from the Supercell DC out of the shop. It will work nicely as a shop heater as the temps get colder this winter.

I'm down to making pendulums for the clocks and applying finish. The last of the mosaics for the clock faces are sitting in the clamps. Vacation day Friday and cold, wet weather in the forecast, so I might just about get the pendulums made this weekend. A CNC or Shaper would make much easier work of them, but a router and bandsaw will do the trick too. Not sure what I'm going to do with all 6 of them.


----------



## Keebler1

I took a turning handle that had been sitting in my garage for a few months with the wax on, cut the wax off on the bandsaw then cut it into chunks. Put some in a mold and cast them into a handle with some epoxytook some of the other pieces and cast them into a pen blank with epoxy


----------



## DavePolaschek

SteveN, we prefer the traps just because they're reusable, plus the ravens like the tasty treats we sometimes give them. I expect glue would be less conducive to that.

Thanks, Keebs. I ordered two batches of GloPoxy from two different vendors last night. According to the FAQ it has a 2-year shelf life, and the company in Canada is still selling it, so hopefully it'll be ok. The glowy mica powder sounds interesting, but probably not as intense as we'd like. But it'll be a fallback position if the GloPoxy fails. Do you have a preferred glow-mica vendor?

Specifically, he's looking for a coffee mug with a glowing design on the outside. The only downside I see to the GloPoxy is that it doesn't last all night. But it should still work for him wanting to see his coffee mug in the dark of the evening. I figure I can turn a mug and glue on a handle. Maybe. We'll see, I guess. It's going to be a neat thing getting it ready for Christmas…

Earl, sounds like good progress on your "crocks" as my sweetie has been calling them lately. Looking forward to seeing the project post!

Another non-shop day today. The farm stand we like to get apples and fruit from after the farmers market has shut down for the year is closing early this year. They lost 75% of their harvest due to not being able to get labor at the right time, so they're closing down for the winter before thanksgiving. So we're making our run up there (about an hour away, on the way to Taos) today so we can get some apples for me to pop in the dehydrator so we have fruity winter snacks.


----------



## Keebler1

I havent used glow powder. Check out casters choice, ptown subbie, look at turners warehouse and also wine country mica. You should be able to find something there. These are all places I have either gotten other mica powder from or know they will treat you right if they have what you are looking for.


----------



## HokieKen

> i love the butter dish Kenny but does it need handle and a small curve on side to match bottom curve ? :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


There will be some contouring Tony. But it'll be done by eye and I don't bother putting details like that in my CAD models. At a minimum all of the hard edges will be rounded over. And I thought about a handle but decided it wasn't really necessary. The cover is only 2" tall so the whole thing can easily be picked up to move it and the cover is easily lifted off. I decided a handle would just be something sticking out to get broken off eventually ;-)



> Looks good Ken, I could go for one of those. I do like the little recessed area in the bottom.
> 
> - Eric


I've made a drawing for this design to work off of. If you, or anyone else, wants a copy, just PM me an email address. FWIW, this is sized for a single "eastern-sized" stick of butter which is 1.3" X 1.3" X 4.8". As I understand it, butter is packaged different (shorter and fatter) out west so the dimensions may need some tweeking in that case.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny when are you gonna come up with an stl file so i can print that butter dish…..less work for me lol


----------



## HokieKen

I can send you that too if you want it Keebler. Though the design is for seperate pieces. I can streamline it quite a bit for printing.


----------



## Keebler1

Shoot if you already have the stl file go ahead and send it my way Kenny. I was just gonna make it in fusion 360 based off your design but that will save me a lot of time


----------



## HokieKen

I sent you drawings and stl files.


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks Kenny. Ill look at printing these this weekend. Want me to send you a set so you can see if your design needs to be tweaked a little bit from the original design?


----------



## HokieKen

Nah, don't worry about it Keebler. I intend to get these well underway over the weekend. I'll correct any issues on the fly. As usual…


----------



## Keebler1

Ok then i may hold off printing them till later. Thats the good thing about where my printer is. My wife will turn it off once its done and usually pull the prints off if Im at work


----------



## GR8HUNTER

you need a printer for your sleeper Keebs :<)))))


----------



## Keebler1

Truck bounces too much on would never hold up otherwise I would have one in here


----------



## HokieKen

> Ok then i may hold off printing them till later. Thats the good thing about where my printer is. My wife will turn it off once its done and usually pull the prints off if Im at work
> 
> - Keebler1


Oh the models are fine. I just meant as I go, I'll adjust things like the width of the fingers and how I put the top on the cover and such. I ran the models through a check when I converted them to stl for you to make sure there was no interferences or geometric singularities. You may want to thin up the cover though. I designed it to use 3/8" thick stock because that's easy to work with and leaves me material so I can cut the angles and contour the corners. Obviously, you won't need that allowance or thickness for prints.


----------



## Keebler1

I figured there wouldnt be an issue with the files. May print the first one as is and tweak from there. Think my first order of business is going to be a lithophane lamp shade.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Home from shopping for fruit. Spent just about a hunnert bucks.










Fuji, Champagne, and Roman Beauty apples, sweet potato butter, FROG* jam, mango lime salsa, dried pears and kiwis, Velarde chile, golden lentils, blue corn meal, and blackberry cider.

Also had lunch at the Sopaipilla Factory in Pojoaque (rhymes with Milwaukee for midwesterners), and just a beautiful fall day in NewMexico with my sweetie.


Fig, raspberry, orange, and ginger


----------



## pottz

> Home from shopping for fruit. Spent just about a hunnert bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuji, Champagne, and Roman Beauty apples, sweet potato butter, FROG* jam, mango lime salsa, dried pears and kiwis, Velarde chile, golden lentils, blue corn meal, and blackberry cider.
> 
> Also had lunch at the Sopaipilla Factory in Pojoaque (rhymes with Milwaukee for midwesterners), and just a beautiful fall day in NewMexico with my sweetie.
> 
> 
> Fig, raspberry, orange, and ginger
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


looks real tasty dave.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave you said your sweetie is gonna make me an apple p8e and have it shipped this weekend to my place right…..looks like a good haul


----------



## HokieKen

Can't beat fresh Fujis. Almost as good as when 'maters are in season…


----------



## therealSteveN

Smacking my lips just looking at the pics.

Dave, what's "FROG* jam"? Now keep it to yourself if it involves real frogs and passing cars, that is the current image in my disordered brain. 

Wife would mug you for the Sweet tater butter, she's not a big Woman, but she could eat her weight in it.

lunch at the Sopaipilla Factory sounds good, and I don't care how wacky the name of the town is. Decided dinner for me, Mexican, she's going out with her friends tonight.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Smacking my lips just looking at the pics.
> 
> Dave, what s "FROG* jam"? Now keep it to yourself if it involves real frogs and passing cars, that is the current image in my disordered brain.





> Fig, raspberry, orange, and ginger


We're having a couple of the champagne apples with our pizza for dinner tonight. Tomorrow I'll get out the apple peeler / corer and dehydrator and get about half of each kind drying out for mid-winter snacks while I'm also making a pot of chicken noodle soup. High was 55 here today, but there's a chill in the air at night, so it feels like soup weather.


----------



## EricFai

All this talk about food items is making me hungry. Y'all a busy group today.


----------



## therealSteveN

> High was 55 here today, but there's a chill in the air at night, so it feels like soup weather.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, you are well behind us on souping. We have done 2 Cheese, I chili, 2 Chicken Chili, One Ham and Beans, and I am planning a pot of Veggie right now. Neither of us hold with soup only if it's some degree outside. I guess we are soup heads. Better than Crack I guess?

That Frog Jam sounds yummy.

He I got* POSTALED* today. What is the protocol, for announcement's, opening I can see the 22nd is reveal day. I took pics, and have to say I was a bit too excited, and somehow the box exploded, and there was stuff all over. I tried real hard not to play with anything, but….... Hangs head down, chews on lip…..

Honest, the box exploded. It did not get cut open, nope, nah, ummmmphh nope…


----------



## DavePolaschek

You're allowed to open. Keebs can give you an R. Or not. Take pictures so you can show it off, but we don't show off our new toys until everyone has received theirs.

We'd normally have a few soups by this time of the year, but it's been pretty warm and we've been doing "outside stuff" rather than hanging inside and cooking.


----------



## pottz

swmbo's making chili right now with 4 big louisiana hot links chopped up in it.gonna be good ! also time for some chicken pot pie !!!!


----------



## Keebler1

Looks like 2 still need to ship unless I missed something


----------



## EricFai

Exploding boxes, that's different. Must have been a practical joker sending a bunch of wood pieces, to put together as a puzzle.

55* for a high, it's been about 75* in the afternoon this week. But that will be changing tomorrow with the rain coming in. Sweetie is cooking something in the oven tomorrow. But a good pot of chili with corn bread sounds good.

2 hours in the shop tonight, paid job. 5 sets of shutters to build out of Cedar. Mainly it was a knock down of the lumber, cutting to lengths and width needed. Back at it tomorrow and run pieces through the router for a"V" groves.


----------



## therealSteveN

Yeah you can clearly see where it exploded open. Obviously not cut with a knife or anything hehehehe. Kinda looks like Mr Doodles attacked it too. 










Absolutely dispels any myths I may be an artist. Could never draw stick people. Plus handicapped with using a mouse…


----------



## therealSteveN

> swmbo s making chili right now with 4 big louisiana hot links chopped up in it.gonna be good ! also time for some chicken pot pie !!!!
> 
> - pottz


Sounds good. I do my version of Chicken Pot Pie year round. Never a bad time for sticks to your ribs food.


----------



## pottz

> swmbo s making chili right now with 4 big louisiana hot links chopped up in it.gonna be good ! also time for some chicken pot pie !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Sounds good. I do my version of Chicken Pot Pie year round. Never a bad time for sticks to your ribs food.
> 
> - therealSteveN


i agree, love a good homemade pot pie.also had some corn bread with jalapenos and cheese with the chili.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i was raised on Dutch chicken pot pie which i think is different than what you guys are talking about :<)))


----------



## pottz

> i was raised on Dutch chicken pot pie which i think is different than what you guys are talking about :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


whats the difference ?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got chicken soup going this morning. Six chicken thighs, a handful of onions, celery, and carrots, all sautéed up and then into the crock pot with salt, pepper, and tarragon and some chicken stock. Around lunchtime I should be able to pull out the bones and shred the meat, then add the veggies after my siesta, and the noodles a half hour before it's time to eat.

Going to get the apples into the dehydrator yet this morning. 18 mph wind out there right now, with the peak gust of 39 mph about 3:30 this morning. I love it here, but when the wind blows for three or four days without a break, that wears on a guy…


----------



## HokieKen

Dutch pot pie looks like soup to me Tony. Give me the stuff with gravy and a crust ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Dutch pot pie looks like soup to me Tony. Give me the stuff with gravy and a crust ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


yes dutch cpp has no crust nor all veg. just chicken potatoes celery onion and dumplins


----------



## pottz

> Dutch pot pie looks like soup to me Tony. Give me the stuff with gravy and a crust ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


ill second that kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

I do like me some chicken and dumplins too. But around here "dumplins" are actually biscuit dough.


----------



## pottz

> I do like me some chicken and dumplins too. But around here "dumplins" are actually biscuit dough.
> 
> - HokieKen


thats what my wife uses too.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I do like me some chicken and dumplins too. But around here "dumplins" are actually biscuit dough.
> 
> - HokieKen


YEAH BABY, fatter and more heart stopping the better. One of my best friends Mom made the absolute best Chicken and Dumplings, which only about 14 Women on earth can make correctly, or at least it isn't found in any diners I've found, not even the greasy ones. Really good eating. I almost miss Mrs. M more than my own Mom, and MIL. Loved them both, but they were only so so cooks. ))

Pot pie has to have a crust doesn't it?? Why would you call it a pie if it didn't? A bowl of fruit isn't a pie, it's just fruit.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Looks like 2 still need to ship unless I missed something
> 
> - Keebler1


Hangs head down. I guess you can call me Grant. Shipping probably Sat, Monday at latest. Will spend penalty dollars if USPS says I have to.


----------



## EricFai

Chicken and Dumplings, yes biscuit dough, that's the only way. Noodles are for the poor folks. But that Pot Pie sounds good to. Might have to make one over the weekend, we have a large muffin tin, that makes some good sized individual servings


----------



## therealSteveN

Mrs M's Dumplings with Chicken looked a lot like these, but much thicker, heck that looks like a swimming pool, tooo watery. DRINK BEER, Chew Food….










Recipe was from here. I think I'm gonna go for it.

https://www.thecountrycook.net/old-fashioned-chicken-and-dumplings/


----------



## RichT

> Mrs M s Dumplings with Chicken looked a lot like these, but much thicker, heck that looks like a swimming pool, tooo watery. DRINK BEER, Chew Food….
> 
> - therealSteveN


That recipe strongly resembles my mom's (raised in Tupelo, MS). The main difference is that hers used chicken fat instead of butter.


----------



## DavePolaschek

We've got tasty apple snacks now. Woohoo! With that done, I think I get some shop time today. Wonder what I'm working on…










That's about half of our haul from Wednesday.

Hope we get those last couple Ses soon!


----------



## EricFai

Looks good. Tasty


----------



## HokieKen

I've never been a fan of dried apples. I love some apples when they're in season but I can do without for the rest of the year and not feel like I'm missing anything.

My mom makes a Fresh Apple Cake in the fall too that is good enough to kick a baby for. Pretty much the only cake I care for. I think I could eat a whole 13×9 one by myself in a single sitting if given the opportunity.


----------



## pottz

im not a fan of dried anything except beef jerky.


----------



## therealSteveN

Dave what do you dry them in? In my experience how they get dried says a lot about taste, ability to eat, etc.

Kenny that Apple cake sounds good, if it's just moist, and gotta have some Cinnamon in it. Maybe something sweet too. I've never made any, but I've had a few that were great, and a few that weren't. :-(


----------



## HokieKen

Yep SteveN. Cinnamon for sure. Butterscotch chips melted on top is what makes it better-than-most. And after she bakes it, it goes in a sealed tupperware in a cool dark corner of her basement to "settle" before it can be consumed. And the difference between settled and unsettled is distinct. It needs to settle. You'd slap an old woman for the unsettled version. But, like I said, a settled cake is baby-kickin' good ;-)

Below is the "rough" recipe as my grandmother wrote it down. But, my sister, wife, sister-in-law and numerous friends of my mom's have tried and never gotten it "just right". Mom says you have to adjust the amount of the ingredients to the type and condition of the apples and whether or not you add the nuts. Which are Walnuts very finely chopped. And I prefer the no-nut version but don't even whisper a complaint when it has nuts ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

I have a weakness for dried apples. I used to keep enough around that I could open a bag every other week, and when I ran out for the year, fresh apples were available again. I think I bought nearly a bushel of apples every year.

SteveN, I use a Nesco dehydrator. I've got a dozen shelves for it, so I could've done about a third more than this batch all at one time.


----------



## therealSteveN

Dave, We used to have a Nesco, and they work well. We've only created rubber fruit in an oven. Eating the dried Apples is a lot better for you than chips and pretzels too. Not to mention regularity, as they say.


----------



## therealSteveN

Kenny, thanks for the recipe. I think Sunday it's Chicken, and Dumplings, and Apple Cake day.

Looks pretty straight forward. Plenty of Apples about right now too.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Exactly, SteveN. My doc was happy with my cholesterol numbers after the first winter when I dried a bunch of apples, too.


----------



## therealSteveN

Kenny I sent you an email to the beer swap addy with a few pics of that insert. Let me know if they illuminate that for you.


----------



## HokieKen

I shot you a reply SteveN. Thanks for the pics. I'm really liking that design 

Let me know how the apple cake is too! Whatever you don't eat on Sunday, put in a sealed tupperware in a cool dark spot for a couple of days before you eat it and see if it makes a big difference.


----------



## Keebler1

I just dropped my package off at USPS. Apologies for being a day late. Needed to finish 1 item yesterday and got home late.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh wow, it's almost reveal day


----------



## DavePolaschek

No worries, Keebs. My mailman was out yesterday, so two packages I was expecting to find in the mailbox this morning now show up as "expected delivery on Monday," because whoever was subbing for him didn't deliver them and didn't get them in the right place for someone to deliver them today.


----------



## pottz

cant wait to see what you guys come up with.


----------



## Keebler1

Latest pen. The pic doesn't do it justice. It is blue 3d printed and cast with purple.


----------



## EricFai

Those look nice, and it looks like they are big enough to get a good hold on.


----------



## EricFai

Shop time again today. Finished the assembly of the shutters, now let the glue dry overnight and even off the edges with a plane. I have the say they turned out good.


----------



## pottz

> Latest pen. The pic doesn t do it justice. It is blue 3d printed and cast with purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


yes but still looks awesome !


----------



## Keebler1

Check out my instagram keeblerwoodworks to see the color better. If the guy likes this pen I have it sold for $80 shipped


----------



## Keebler1

Better images


----------



## pottz

> Better images
> 
> - Keebler1


real nice keebs,well worth the 80 easy.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Oh wow, it s almost reveal day
> 
> - HokieKen


And the faster I go, the behinder I get. I'm sure to be Grant II after this one.

Keebs the second pics really shows the Purple.


----------



## HokieKen

Any of you fellas interested in the belt sharpening attachment for the Worksharp 3000?

I got the standalone knife sharpener and don't need this attachment any more. Just thought I'd offer it to swappers before I post it in the forums at large.

It's been discontinued by the manufacturer best I can tell so I'm not sure what to charge for it. Make me an offer if you're interested though. Also includes extra belts and a leather belt for stropping.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hope you've got it sorted, SteveN, but if not, don't try to rush it.

Not me, Kenny. I've got the little belt-only work sharp and never really took to it. When things get dull, I pull out the stones, unless it's lathe tools that get sharpened on the grinder.


----------



## therealSteveN

Getting sorted. It will get there, it may just cost me a bit to do so by payday.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Huh! Box in the mail this morning (yesterday's mail, delivered after 7:30pm), but Informed Delivery told me only about the package of GloPoxy, which had been delivered on Saturday.

Anyway, I didn't have the big bag at the mailbox, so I had to walk home carrying a large flat rate box.

And it was packed pretty full of stuff. Give me my R, Keebs! Looks like I'll be spending the rest of the morning just figuring out what I got. ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Another what type of wood is it?

Listing said there was ash and elm. I'm guessing it's ash as it was extremely dense and heavy. But maybe elm is heavy as well?


----------



## HokieKen

From best I can see in those pics, I'd go with Elm due to the bark Steve.


----------



## bndawgs

hmm, interesting. should i try to save any for projects? or split for firewood?


----------



## therealSteveN

YEP, it's wood alright.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sure looks like ash to me. I scored pickup truck loads one after another right after I bought my big bandsaw 11 years ago as I wanted something to mill and NE ohio was being invaded by the emerald ash borer beetle. The sapwood, heartwood and bark in your pictures all look identical to what I was milling.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Looks more like ash than elm from here. Try to split one. If it splits easily, it's ash. If it's stringy and tangled, and you lose 5 wedges in a 8" diameter piece, it's elm.

Either one, you'll have to worry about some way to kill any critters if you're going to take it. Got a spare shipping container you can paint black to make a solar kiln?


----------



## bndawgs

Here's one piece I split. And it was a pain in the butt.


----------



## drsurfrat

Ha, that seems pretty clear. That grain structure makes it good and tough for tool handles. I think I remember that turning green elm kinda smelled like cat pee.


----------



## HokieKen

That's yellow Elm Mike.


----------



## bndawgs

I wasnt actually thinking about tool handles. Here's a blank I split and will dry out.










Apparently the kids aren't that accurate with the hammer and I have a few handles that have seen better days.


----------



## drsurfrat

I can't blame my kids for my ax handles…

Got a drawknife? I tried off-center turning on my lathe for a small hammer handle, and it is much quicker to just shave.


----------



## Keebler1

Mike off center turning is more fun than using a draw knife though


----------



## drsurfrat

No doubt Keebs, but usually when I need a handle, faster is better.

I am amazed at how little off-center you have to set up to get a really oblong cross section.

...yellow elm…


----------



## HokieKen

> I am amazed at how little off-center you have to set up to get a really oblong cross section.
> 
> - drsurfrat


Literally any amount ;-)


----------



## EricFai

The last few comments here, sounds like some are getting ready for a turned ng swap.


----------



## pottz

> The last few comments here, sounds like some are getting ready for a turned ng swap.
> 
> - Eric


hmmmmmmmmmm…...maybeee ?


----------



## Keebler1

I already have an idea for it


----------



## EricFai

Well if it's a go, I'm in.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Someone sounded like they were willing to run the turning swap after the first of the year. Pretty sure it wasn't me. But I'm probably in.


----------



## drsurfrat

I volunteered to be sect'y, so I will set up the thread after this swap reveals. 
Do registration deadline mid-Jan, and reveals mid-March sound right?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sounds about right to me, Mike. Though it might be better to have the thread alive when this one reveals so you can point people to it before they switch to Christmas Present Mode.


----------



## drsurfrat

hehe, OK


----------



## EarlS

hmm - turning swap - My dad will be here at Christmas. Maybe we can get the lathe set up if we can get the Roubo bench finished first.


----------



## Keebler1

Earl the lathe should take priority


----------



## JohnMcClure

Damn, I'm still waiting on my custom lathe shaft (not to mention too busy with work to build the lathe) so I'd say I'm a year away from participating in a turning swap.


----------



## Keebler1

Come up to my place one the weekends john theres a lathe there for you to use


----------



## drsurfrat

OK, 2022 Bowling League thread is started.


----------



## DavePolaschek

John, I believe the way it's written, a guy could participate without a lathe. Just sayin'…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hmm. Are we just about ready for reveals? Has everyone shipped?


----------



## Lazyman

> John, I believe the way it's written, a guy could participate without a lathe. Just sayin'…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


+1. Lots of ways to make round things like bowls, vases, and even pens without a lathe. I even used my router table with a jig to make a cylinder for rollers for my belts sander before I had a lathe. In fact if you need it to be perfect, this can be much easier than doing it on the lathe.


----------



## Keebler1

Yall reveal tomorrow. When I get home Friday I will finish it off with what I got.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Yall reveal tomorrow. When I get home Friday I will finish it off with what I got.
> 
> - Keebler1


Some dood didn't get his $#!+ in a group soon enough, hangs head…. raises hand….


----------



## Keebler1

Yall start the reveals. I want to see what everyone got when I wake up.


----------



## HokieKen

This is the saddest-assed reveal day I've ever witnessed. Y'all are fired ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sorry we're not living up to your high standards, Kenny. Had the roofing guys over this morning for our annual inspection, so I was doing bandsaw maintenance until they showed up, rather than writing.

I got a box full of goodies from Keebler.










Plus there was a novel included to explain things. I guess I should read that some day. ;-)



















So, there's a mallet, a screwdriver, and a wrench, a few 3d printed storage containers, and a bunch of pieces parts for pen turning.

The mallet has a nice weight.










The screwdriver is a little large, but that's better than small. I'll turn it down at some point.










And a wood-handled crescent wrench. You don't see that every day!










And inside the storage box were a couple pen kits.










Quite a haul! Thanks, Keebs!


----------



## HokieKen

Cool  That's a box full of all kinds of handy stuff!


----------



## EarlS

Nice haul I like that it is red, to hide any blood that might get on it from smacking a finger, or nicking your hand with a chisel. Is it bloodwood?


----------



## DavePolaschek

I believe it's a chunk or two of tubafor, loaded up with lead shot, and then painted red, but I haven't used it yet. I'm still wearing out my chunk of birch branch that I carved down with a drawknife and then set the end grain in a puddle of glue to seal it up.


----------



## pottz

alright a good start.


----------



## Keebler1

Earl that mallet is a chunk of 4×4 stained/colored with unicorn spit. It has fishing weights in it for some weight. The crescent wrench handle and the wood in the screwdriver handle is bloodwood.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

thats a very nice box full of goodies love the wrench idea is it a standard or metric LOL :<)))))


----------



## Keebler1

Dont know but my finger wasnt happy with it either way when I was making it. Thats where I messed up on the table saw


----------



## EricFai

I received a beautiful crafted Bow Saw from Dave P.
I finally tried a few cuts with it and it works wonderfully. Thanks Dave, and well done.


----------



## pottz

> I received a beautiful crafted Bow Saw from Dave P.
> I finally tried a few cuts with it and it works wonderfully. Thanks Dave, and well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric


oh sweet.dave knows how to take care of his friends.a true gentleman.


----------



## EricFai

I agree with you there Pottz. That saw is sweet.


----------



## Keebler1

Saw looks great


----------



## DavePolaschek

> thats a very nice box full of goodies love the wrench idea is it a standard or metric LOL :<)))))


It seems to work on both, Tony! Pretty cool, eh?



> I received a beautiful crafted Bow Saw from Dave P.
> I finally tried a few cuts with it and it works wonderfully. Thanks Dave, and well done.


Glad you like it, Eric! There was also an ash & padauk box it came in, but Eric's wife claimed that. Here's the saw and here's the box.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

saw is nice one Dave you came through again i bet it cuts like a dream :<)))))))))))


----------



## HokieKen

Nicely done Dave! I really like that Gramercy saw kit. I think I finished my saw about 4 years ago but still haven't put any finish on it or turned handles :-/ But it gets used as-is from time to time. In general it has replaced my coping saws and even get the knod over my scroll saw a lot of the time  Good package for Eric!


----------



## EricFai

Tony, yes that saw Dave made cuts like a charm. No problem going through oak, so far.

Dave, yep the box was claimed, it was nicely done also. Great shipping package.










Guess I was so excited about posting the saw, the shipping box slipped my mind. LOL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Tony! It's just got a standard 6½ inch coping saw blade, but properly tensioned, those cut really well.

Kenny, just having the blade properly tensioned is a huge win. I even use the Gramercy pins with the 5 inch hobby hacksaw blades, and it you crank up the tension good, they cut like a dream.

Eric, glad you like it. And glad your wife likes the box!

Project post is up. Box too.


----------



## therealSteveN

Eric had me in the swap. He sent me a Forrest Gump life is a box of Chawklettes box, and I was as excited opening it as a kid could be. Well a 67 year old kid anyhow.

I got the box, along with several others that day, all woodworking related stuff except one of Kitchen stuff, about midway through I grabbed Eric's box, and zippppp just cut it open. RUH RO…. I thought, was I supposed to open this when I got it? *Or wait till a date*?










Eric told me he ran put of tape, and swapped to Tyvek tape. It worked fine. Everything was well wrapped inside, and all came through the hazard of USPS handling unscathed.

Eric had a nice note, and went through all the goodies inside.

First was a WoodSmith Shop height measuring gauge. Being a proponent of measuring with a taper measure as little as possible this is something a have planned to do, but had not yet gotten to. It has a "foot" portion that is adjustable, to come to sit on another object to give not only height, but turned sideways width of most objects, maybe even all objects. I simply haven't played with it enough to know for sure, but soon will.

I'll also introduce the center finder at this time. It allows you to place it over a boards width, face maybe if a smallish board, but usually edge, so you can find it's center, again a NO RULER item, that leaves you with a perfect result. Remember a ruler is likely the cause of your size related mistakes.

Pics of both, and how the height gauge can show you the thickness of the center finder.




























Reading the ruler will tell you what your thickness is. 2 tools measuring, NO ruler involved to make transposition errors. This an accounting term that means mixing up of numbers, like you do when using a ruler over there, and by the time you walk to the TS way of there, you mix it up, and instead of laying out 6 7/16 you put, 7 6/16. Ohhh ok, none of yous guys has ever done that before….. I see. When your number is merely a stick, block, raised and locked down foot on a jig, you don't need to even know the number, it's just from here, to over there…..

Dontcha just love it when you get some FREE plumbing? Eric sent me some free plumbing, still not sure if it needs to go on the leaky sink, or drippy terlit?










Ohhhh wait, it's a *WHAMMMER*




























Next up is a drill that turned into an Awl. I love sharp tools, and this is sharp. Wonderful size too.










Yessss More stuff, now you know why I was so excited.

I have never had a large beam compass before, and can remember a few jobsites with a Tubafor, with a 20 penny nail knocked just through it swinging an arc to figure out a bell shape on a houses front window. But this is a proper beam compass. I forget the measurement, but I think 30 to 36" plenty big enough for all I do these days.










Both ends










Last but not least extras…










Last we have a very nice marking gauge, and with an extra sharp tip.



















I am thoroughly pleased with everything. The only item I have is a marking gauge, but this one is so cool it's bound to be included in a few pics I take here and there. You know to add that look.

Thanks Eric, it was a great box full of pleasant. Thanks Keebs for running the show, and thanks all you guys who walked along with us on the journey. A fun time.

Folks not typing, just reading along, jump in the water is fine. These swaps are a barrel of fun.


----------



## therealSteveN

Dave, that saw has me wanting to turn my kit into a saw ASAP. Now just to find the kit?? My Life 101.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Wow! You scored a good bunch of stuff from Eric!

If it's the Gramercy kit, SteveN, the pins are 15/64 inch diameter according to my fractional mike (but so is nearly all the "quarter inch" brass stock I buy). I drill the holes in the uprights at either 17/64 or right at a quarter, and the holes in the turned handles right at ¼ and let the epoxy fill the last 64th.

Thanks for running the swap, Keebs!


----------



## HokieKen

Excellent package Eric! And may the good lord bless you for using flat head screws and not Phillips ;-) I've made awls from drill bits before but I always sharpened the other end. Never thought to make one like that. Looks cool with the helix and I bet it would double as a screw starter too. Congrats SteveN!


----------



## pottz

yeah you scored well on that trsn.


----------



## EricFai

TheRealSteve, hey your welcome, hope you get a chance to use all of the items. That gauge can be used to set the TS or even a router, both in the vertical and in the horizontal. I was reading that one can use it as a depth gauge to.

Thanks Keebler for running the swap. It was fun to participate. And I recently bed a wonderful Bow Saw..

Kenny, you gave me the idea of the drill bit. Didn't know I had to use the other end. But hey, this way one could probably drill a pilot hole for those small screws.


----------



## HokieKen

I wasn't suggesting that there's anything wrong with the awl Eric  HSS drill bits are hard along the full length so you could use either end. I've just never though about using the twist end before and I think it adds a little flair to the tool  But I see no reason it won't function perfectly well as an awl and/or pilot for small screws )


----------



## EricFai

No offense taken Ken, I was just saying. And I think it looks cool too.


----------



## pottz

> No offense taken Ken, I was just saying. And I think it looks cool too.
> 
> - Eric


hey i like it,good for starting pilot holes.kenny's just hard to please ;-))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

we missing a reveal or did i miss it :<((((((((((((


----------



## pottz

> we missing a reveal or did i miss it :<((((((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


yeah i dont think weve seen trsn's swap yet ?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Awesome set of tools Eric!


----------



## HokieKen

I think Keebler said he would post his when he gets off the road Friday.


----------



## Keebler1

Looks like everyone got a great box of goodies this swap. Yes I will reveal mine this friday when I get home as the package hadnt made it to the house before I had to leave. No big deal gives me something to look forward to at home since I have to fix a printer and clean shop some before I can do anything.


----------



## HokieKen

You can't drive after noon tomorrow can you Keebler? Or is that just a VA thing?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> You can't drive after noon tomorrow can you Keebler? Or is that just a VA thing?
> 
> - HokieKen


What you talkin bout Willis?


----------



## Keebler1

I can drive whenever. Never heard a state putting a restriction on when we can drive through unless youbare oversize


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhh. That's what it is then. My son pulls trailers to construction sites and such where they use them as temporary offices etc. He said he can't drive after noon the day before a holiday or on the holiday. But a lot of his stuff is wide load so that must be what it is.


----------



## Keebler1

Yea thats what it is. Oversize gets wierd curfews. Cant move between sunset and subrise times. I think PA bans oversize on weekends


----------



## pottz

so you guys got an oversized load to move ? ive got a big load that needs to move right now so im out-lol.


----------



## therealSteveN

> we missing a reveal or did i miss it :<((((((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Ok, here is the story of the why. I was going to add it to the post when Keebs gets back to open my swap pack.

At age 67 I have been diagnosed with pretty severe, and definitely acute depression. Never before in my life did I have any MH problems, well unless you call Goofy a MH problem. This left me in a state of wanting to do many things, but not being able to act on them. It hit the wall about 3 days after the beer swap, but my brain didn't tell me until after I had signed up for the tool swap, actually a few weeks past that.

I can sit for hours and want to do something, but yet I don't act, I just stress out about it. When I did figure out there was, and has been a problem I went to see the Doc. Started me on a med. Absolutely changed the world, I was out in the shop every day, getting it done, painting the house, Honey Do's getting checked off, just a ball of energy released.

Then the drug stopped being good, and started keeping me from sleep. I'm off that drug now, and still it's 12:38 AM as I type this, already slept a few hours, then up, sometimes I sleep away the entire sunlit day, to sitting around doing nothing all night. It's so back and forth I can't keep count.

2 nights ago I started a new drug, so hopefully it will help, these meds take a while to start working is what I am told. I did send my swap package to Keebs Monday, so hopefully it will be there Friday, or Saturday of this week. I apologize mostly to Keebs, his swap, his gifts, my tardy ass not getting it done. I am extremely hard on anyone not getting it done, by much harder on Me if it's Me not getting it done. This is so new half the time I don't know what to think, much less what to say, but a good friend who is a MH RN, tells me if I can talk about it I can kick it's ass. So let me start to talk about the "IT" in my life.

That in a nutshell is what is going on. I have had a great time with the last 2 swaps, but won't go into another unless I feel like I am on top of this. You can't believe how hard it is knowing I didn't hold up my end of an agreement. I'm not that guy, so it's been really hard wearing his shoes.

With the best Woman in the world at my side, a good med, friends and family, and a kind and helpful God all there to help give me some support, I am going to kick this thing. I'm sorry if I have inconvenienced anyone with this.


----------



## therealSteveN

Can't imagine a highway anywhere with no truck traffic. On our cross country trip earlier this Summer a lot of times we were among more trucks, then cars.


----------



## pottz

buddy it's only a swap,we can all wait it's no big deal, life will go on and so will we.thank you for sharing that i know it aint easy! your a good man and im proud to be a part of your life,and you a part of mine.peace man.


----------



## therealSteveN

Thanks pottz


----------



## EricFai

TheRealSteveN, you will kick this thing, remember you have friends here. And as Pottz said, it's only a swap.


----------



## Lazyman

For us non-participants the waiting is half the fun. Here's to getting better.


----------



## HokieKen

Unbridled ball of energy followed by restless insomnia? Yeah, meth does that to me too. JK ;-) It ain't nothing to apologize for and good on ya for getting help!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah. It's just a swap, SteveN. It's a drag getting a package late, or not at all, but in the larger scheme of things, it's not a huge deal, and you let Keebs know you were going to be late instead of just ghosting as some have done on previous swaps I've been in (or run), so good for you.

Hang in there, and keep tweaking the meds with your doc until you find something that works.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Yea thats what it is. Oversize gets wierd curfews. Cant move between sunset and subrise times. I think PA bans oversize on weekends
> 
> - Keebler1


yes they do you have to go to Mr. Dovers house Ben that is :<))))))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> we missing a reveal or did i miss it :<((((((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Ok, here is the story of the why. I was going to add it to the post when Keebs gets back to open my swap pack.
> 
> At age 67 I have been diagnosed with pretty severe, and definitely acute depression. Never before in my life did I have any MH problems, well unless you call Goofy a MH problem. This left me in a state of wanting to do many things, but not being able to act on them. It hit the wall about 3 days after the beer swap, but my brain didn t tell me until after I had signed up for the tool swap, actually a few weeks past that.
> 
> I can sit for hours and want to do something, but yet I don t act, I just stress out about it. When I did figure out there was, and has been a problem I went to see the Doc. Started me on a med. Absolutely changed the world, I was out in the shop every day, getting it done, painting the house, Honey Do s getting checked off, just a ball of energy released.
> 
> Then the drug stopped being good, and started keeping me from sleep. I m off that drug now, and still it s 12:38 AM as I type this, already slept a few hours, then up, sometimes I sleep away the entire sunlit day, to sitting around doing nothing all night. It s so back and forth I can t keep count.
> 
> 2 nights ago I started a new drug, so hopefully it will help, these meds take a while to start working is what I am told. I did send my swap package to Keebs Monday, so hopefully it will be there Friday, or Saturday of this week. I apologize mostly to Keebs, his swap, his gifts, my tardy ass not getting it done. I am extremely hard on anyone not getting it done, by much harder on Me if it s Me not getting it done. This is so new half the time I don t know what to think, much less what to say, but a good friend who is a MH RN, tells me if I can talk about it I can kick it s ass. So let me start to talk about the "IT" in my life.
> 
> That in a nutshell is what is going on. I have had a great time with the last 2 swaps, but won t go into another unless I feel like I am on top of this. You can t believe how hard it is knowing I didn t hold up my end of an agreement. I m not that guy, so it s been really hard wearing his shoes.
> 
> With the best Woman in the world at my side, a good med, friends and family, and a kind and helpful God all there to help give me some support, I am going to kick this thing. I m sorry if I have inconvenienced anyone with this.
> 
> - therealSteveN


FIRST very sorry to hear of your illness plus you do very well in these swaps better then a lot that joined then never heard from them again if you dont join in like me at least follow along and help me keep these hooligan's in order LMAO :<))))


----------



## Keebler1

> keep these hooligan s in order
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony with me and my elves and Kenny and his squirrels in here you know that's impossible


----------



## JD77

Steven,
You've taken a huge step by sharing this with us. Not having to personally deal with your struggle makes it very easy for us to underestimate the difficulty of the challenge you face, but hopefully the community can find a way to keep you involved. Even though I don't post a lot myself, I know I will personally miss your contributions to the swaps if you are not able to participate. Its perfectly reasonable to sit out a swap or two while you get a handle on the situation and I hope you still are able to comment, etc.
When the time does come to get back in it, I would like to offer my help in meeting any swap deadlines you find yourself struggling to meet. A word is all it will take. It would be an honor to know I was spending time in the shop for something more than my own enjoyment. Hopefully this small offer will help you avoid the stress from those feelings of pending failure and disappointment that can become so overwhelming.
-JD77


----------



## therealSteveN

> Unbridled ball of energy followed by restless insomnia? Yeah, meth does that to me too. JK ;-) It ain t nothing to apologize for and good on ya for getting help!
> 
> - HokieKen


Ooohhh I been looking to drop some weight, can ya hook me up with your dood. Mine got runt over by a customer who was driving a little fast, and a lot jittery.


----------



## therealSteveN

Thanks to all of my well wishers. This has been harder than my open heart surgery, at least then you really can't do much. Physically I'm able now, but can't get the brain to engage, or for that matter get interested. Sux big time.

I've slept more the 2 nights on this new med, than any for months, that alone is helping me feel better. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Lazyman

Sounds like I need to send you another dark beer sampler George. The last set from the swap seemed to get your brain engaged in beer and eating at least. ;-) Stay thirsty my friend.


----------



## HokieKen

> Ooohhh I been looking to drop some weight, can ya hook me up with your dood. Mine got runt over by a customer who was driving a little fast, and a lot jittery.
> 
> - therealSteveN


According to my brother who lives in OH, pretty much any dood in the state can help you out ;-p


----------



## duckmilk

Wow SteveN, so sorry to hear of your plight, but as others have said, I'm glad you shared it with us. We are a community that cares about and supports each other.

I'm late in commenting but those are great projects everyone has revealed!


----------



## therealSteveN

> Sounds like I need to send you another dark beer sampler George. The last set from the swap seemed to get your brain engaged in beer and eating at least. ;-) Stay thirsty my friend.
> 
> - Lazyman


We will be in Dallas for Christmas. My plan is to hit a few beverage places, and go home with the car full of hootch.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Ooohhh I been looking to drop some weight, can ya hook me up with your dood. Mine got runt over by a customer who was driving a little fast, and a lot jittery.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> According to my brother who lives in OH, pretty much any dood in the state can help you out ;-p
> 
> - HokieKen


At the exit off of 75 to the South of lies Middletown Ohio which is where the book Hillbilly Elegy By J. D. Vance is written. Dreamland by Sam Quinones, is one of the biggest drug books penned, and it's got more than half of it in Ohio. Portsmouth, my Wife's home town, may as well be called Junkyville. Yep we are a national hotspot, Oh joy.


----------



## Lazyman

You have family down here, George?

Total Wine and Spirits have the best selection the the DFW area, in my experience. They have singles of nearly all of the beers they stock (must be hundreds of them) so you can try a bunch new ones. Of course there are new craft and micro breweries popping up all the time you can try, some of which do not sell through distributors but either have cans available at their pub or will can a fresh draft while you wait if you try one that you want to take home with you.


----------



## Keebler1

George check out rollertown beer in celina tx when you are down this way


----------



## HokieKen

My brother says the same thing SteveN. He lives in Bucyrus. He says you have to pick farming or dope and stick to it until you die from it.


----------



## Keebler1

Package came just now here is how it was delivered. 









Now onto what I got.
First is glue station









Next is router rest to set router down after setting the bit









Next is mini mitre block









Next up clamping glue up square









Last but not least scrap wood several of them cherry









He also sent a shopsmith board feet calculator and mitre finder. He also sent some scrap leather

Great items of whoch I have none of them. Thank you George…therealSteven


----------



## pottz

good thing nothing was fragile.


----------



## therealSteveN

> You have family down here, George?
> 
> Total Wine and Spirits have the best selection the the DFW area, in my experience. They have singles of nearly all of the beers they stock (must be hundreds of them) so you can try a bunch new ones. Of course there are new craft and micro breweries popping up all the time you can try, some of which do not sell through distributors but either have cans available at their pub or will can a fresh draft while you wait if you try one that you want to take home with you.
> 
> - Lazyman


My Wife's Sister, and her Hubby are moving from Petaluma Ca. Getting out due to the crazies, which is kinda weird to me they are both staunch Democrats, they say it's not American anymore. LMAO.

So yes family there. Their Daughter has been there since graduation from UCLA, she works Corporate for Hilton, great job evidently. Sam my Nephew who died this past Summer is their Son, and Brother, he and his Wife were planning a move to the Dallas area. Seeing it's the first Christmas for them without Sam, we (Brothers, Sisters, and In Laws) are all going down to spend Christmas with them. That will be our first time traveling like this over the holidays. Could be traumatic??? )))))

Plus BIL Andy is 30 and out Army, and flies choppers for Bell in Dallas area, he and his clan are South IIRC.

I'll be lost, never been on the ground there, just in airport terminals. Wife is familiar, she used to go down there for business. How familiar I'm going to find out. We're driving again, we had a good time last Summer when we drove to Utah, so rent a car, was cheaper then 2 way air fair, plus being retired we can poke along going, and coming, see the sights.



> My brother says the same thing SteveN. He lives in Bucyrus. He says you have to pick farming or dope and stick to it until you die from it.
> 
> - HokieKen


I know a few people who farm dope too.  Most of them are in Ky though. :_-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Keebs!

Handy shop additions all around this time, it sounds like.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Package came just now here is how it was delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now onto what I got.
> First is glue station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is router rest to set router down after setting the bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is mini mitre block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up clamping glue up square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not least scrap wood several of them cherry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also sent a shopsmith board feet calculator and mitre finder. He also sent some scrap leather
> 
> Great items of which I have none of them. Thank you George…therealSteven
> 
> - Keebler1


Keebs, glad it got to you. The box looks more ragged than before. The mail monkeys were in a mood evidently, musta been throwing it under all the big piles. Is the scrap big enough to use for pens, and such? I have a LOT of scrap Cherry, built 4 desks last Spring.

I hope you can get some use out of them. I was in remake mode of several I have had for a long time, and were falling apart or I sold off. I still owe ya a miter block that is dead on. I couldn't concentrate enough on hand cuts to get it dead nutz, Also wanted to ask if you have a Japanese style saw? Western handsaw?

I'll post the thread in projects later. We are going to see the play "Cats" at the center up in Dayton, and a bunch are going, and then to eat, well a before and after eat, have a drink thing. I have to do some errands before I leave.


----------



## Keebler1

I have a saw I got from woodcraft. I can use the scraps for something. Some are a little thin but thats what epoxy is for. Also may use those as an aid in a glue up for next years turning swap. Thanks


----------

